# Pensieri sulla felicità



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2012)

*Pensieri sulla felicità*

Qualche giorno fa guardavo la "mia bambina" 15anni ormai cresciuta...
Se la madre come deciso andava fino in fondo non sarebbe mai nata...
Una decisione comunque difficile data  da un sacco di valutazioni..
Quindici anni fa questa cosa dalla pancia "doveva essere mandata via " ,la madre partì era tutto deciso l'appuntamento era preso ....
Poi la vedo tornare piangendo disperata
Io non so che dire 
NOn ce l'ho fatta dice lei...
Ok vedrai che andrà tutto bene ...
Ecco ora questa cosa nella pancia ha 15 anni, è qui e guardandola sono felice .


----------



## Flavia (5 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa guardavo la "mia bambina" 15anni ormai cresciuta...
> Se la madre come deciso andava fino in fondo non sarebbe mai nata...
> Una decisione comunque difficile data  da un sacco di valutazioni..
> Quindici anni fa questa cosa dalla pancia "doveva essere mandata via " ,la madre partì era tutto deciso l'appuntamento era preso ....
> ...


Mi hai commossa.
Tante donne si spaventano di fronte a una gravidanza magari inattesa e del tutto improvvisa, ma credo che l'istinto materno sia così forte da sconfiggere ogni paura


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;oGriOELwlwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGriOELwlwM[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mi hai commossa.
> Tante donne si spaventano di fronte a una gravidanza magari inattesa e del tutto improvvisa, ma credo che l'istinto materno sia così forte da sconfiggere ogni paura



Si vero....
Non volevo commuovere era solo una riflessione su quanto è importante vivere e non lasciarsi vivere .....

Mi alzo sono viva posso vedere,camminare , parlare toccare ....
ho una casa sulla testa ,un lavoro un marito dei cani ,una macchina del cibo con cui nutrirmi dei vestiti che mi riparano dal freddo ecc.....consapevole che il tutto è sempre appeso ad un filo ,non sono immune da niente.....


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;oGriOELwlwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGriOELwlwM[/video]




Strappa all'uomo le illusioni per cui vive e con lo stesso colpo gli strappi la felicità......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa guardavo la "mia bambina" 15anni ormai cresciuta...
> Se la madre come deciso andava fino in fondo non sarebbe mai nata...
> Una decisione comunque difficile data  da un sacco di valutazioni..
> Quindici anni fa questa cosa dalla pancia "doveva essere mandata via " ,la madre partì era tutto deciso l'appuntamento era preso ....
> ...


Hai rinunciato alla mozione dell'ego e hai trovato felicità


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Strappa all'uomo le illusioni per cui vive e con lo stesso colpo gli strappi la felicità......


Felicità è godersi in santa pacetissima un'illusione ben sapendo che è un'illusione no?
Frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
Dai che bello...
Per una sera si va al...
Luna Park! No?:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un grande insegnamento...ma come si fa a scovarla?
> forse puoi coltivarla con la pulizia della propria coscienza, la ricerca interiore di valori fondamentali, dando il giusto valore alle cose e saper riconoscere le priorità di vita.
> hai detto niente...


Occasione per parlare di felicità ... 

Secondo mia esperienza, la felicità si trova rinunciando alle manifestazioni troppo egocentriche. In un mondo dove tutti è io, io, io, ossia nel mondo dei bambini e degli adulti mai cresciuti, con la rinuncia di qualche volta a un singolo io, si è in grado vedere se stessi nel mondo del prossimo. Se già vedersi nel mondo altrui è un'esperienza favolosa, vedersi in nessun mondo particolare lo è ancora di più.

Per un bambino, significa insegnargli di osservare qualche volta, invece di interagire. Il distacco che si crea è la terra della felicità, mentre il momento giusto è il fertilizzante. La felicità è una pianta che nasce e cresce senza seme. Quando nasce, spesso si dimostra nel suo pieno splendore per durare quel poco che dura la distrazione. La fiamma della propria felicità scalda i cuori di chi la conosce. Non ha alcun effetto sulle persone che hanno perso il contatto.

Più che si incontra la felicità, meno è importante cosa succede nel mondo che noi chiamiamo "reale". La felicità fa scomparire la propria importanza. Lo scopo della vita sarebbe trovare l'eterna felicità, ma non c'è, direi: fortunatamente. E' un gran bene che dobbiamo impegnarci almeno un po' per essere felici, perché da eterni felici la vita non ha più senso.


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vero....
> Non volevo commuovere era solo una riflessione su quanto è importante vivere e non lasciarsi vivere .....
> 
> Mi alzo sono viva posso vedere,camminare , parlare toccare ....
> ho una casa sulla testa ,un lavoro un marito dei cani ,una macchina del cibo con cui nutrirmi dei vestiti che mi riparano dal freddo ecc.....consapevole che il tutto è sempre appeso ad un filo ,non sono immune da niente.....


Luna so che il tuo scopo non era quello di commuovere, ma lo hai fatto con la semplicità delle tue parole per descrivere un amore grande per tua figllia.
OT, avevo appena letto uno scritto di una utente (per me falso, e spero vivamente che sia così) che mi ha raggelata, le tue parole quindi mi hanno colpita :smile:


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Occasione per parlare di felicità ...
> 
> Secondo mia esperienza, *la felicità si trova rinunciando alle manifestazioni troppo egocentr*iche. In un mondo dove tutti è io, io, io, ossia nel mondo dei bambini e degli adulti mai cresciuti, con la rinuncia di qualche volta a un singolo io, si è in grado vedere se stessi nel mondo del prossimo. Se già vedersi nel mondo altrui è un'esperienza favolosa, vedersi in nessun mondo particolare lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...


in questi anni dove troppa gente ha questo male di vivere che inibisce completamente la possibilità di essere felici, in questa epoca di noia (sentimento tra i più devastanti) , atarassia e apatia....proprio per l'incredibile tendenza all'egoismo,  quello che dici ha parecchio senso.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2012)

Passo la maggior parte del tempo a fare cose che mi rendano in qualche modo felice....che mi facciano stare bene.....
Ho passato due belle giornate ma perchè mi chiedo io arriva sempre qualcosa o qualcuno a rovinare tutto?
Bho....
forse perchè sono io che glielo permetto.....
O forse perchè quando mi prendo a cuore qualcuno,qualcuno di abbastanza speciale da trascorrere del tempo assieme,
mi ritrovo sempre con qualcosa di sospeso ,qualcosa da risolvere che però a me sembrava risolto....
E' proprio vero che" ci sono  cento cose da capire e ognuna per le cose che sò"....


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2012)

“La mia felicità sono io, non tu,
non soltanto perchè tu puoi essere fugace,
ma anche perchè tu vuoi che io sia ciò che non sono.
Io non posso essere felice quando cambio
soltanto per soddisfare il tuo egoismo.
E non posso sentirmi felice quando mi critichi
perchè non penso i tuoi pensieri,
e non vedo come vedi tu.
Mi chiami ribelle.
Eppure ogni volta che ho respinto
le tue convinzioni tu ti sei ribellato alle mie.
Io non cerco di plasmare la tua mente.
So che ti sforzi di essere te stesso.
E non posso permettere che tu mi dica cosa devo essere…
Perchè sono impegnata ad essere me.”

*Leo Buscaglia*


----------



## lunaiena (19 Marzo 2012)

E crescendo impari che la felicità non e' quella delle grandi cose.
Non e' quella che si insegue a vent'anni, quando, come gladiatori si combatte il mondo per uscirne vittoriosi...
la felicità non e' quella che affanosamente si insegue credendo che l'amore sia tutto o niente,. ..
non e' quella delle emozioni forti che fanno il "botto" e che esplodono fuori con tuoni spettacolari...
la felicità non e' quella di grattacieli da scalare, di sfide da vincere mettendosi continuamente alla prova.

Crescendo impari che la felicità e' fatta di cose piccole ma preziose......
e impari che il profumo del caffe' al mattino e' un piccolo rituale di felicità, che bastano le note di una canzone, le sensazioni di un libro dai colori che scaldano il cuore, che bastano gli aromi di una cucina, la poesia dei pittori della felicità, che basta il muso del tuo gatto o del tuo cane per sentire una felicità lieve.

E impari che la felicità e' fatta di emozioni in punta di piedi, di piccole esplosioni che in sordina allargano il cuore, che le stelle ti possono commuovere e il sole far brillare gli occhi,
e impari che un campo di girasoli sa illuminarti il volto, che il profumo della primavera ti sveglia dall'inverno, e che sederti a leggere all'ombra di un albero rilassa e libera i pensieri.

E impari che l'amore e' fatto di sensazioni delicate, di piccole scintille allo stomaco, di presenze vicine anche se lontane, e impari che il tempo si dilata e che quei 5 minuti sono preziosi e lunghi più di tante ore,
e impari che basta chiudere gli occhi, accendere i sensi, sfornellare in cucina, leggere una poesia, scrivere su un libro o guardare una foto per annullare il tempo e le distanze ed essere con chi ami.

E impari che sentire una voce al telefono, ricevere un messaggio inaspettato, sono piccolo attimi felici.
E impari ad avere, nel cassetto e nel cuore, sogni piccoli ma preziosi.

E impari che tenere in braccio un bimbo e' una deliziosa felicità.
E impari che i regali più grandi sono quelli che parlano delle persone che ami...
E impari che c'e' felicità anche in quella urgenza di scrivere su un foglio i tuoi pensieri, che c'e' qualcosa di amaramente felice anche nella malinconia.

E impari che nonostante le tue difese,
nonostante il tuo volere o il tuo destino,
in ogni gabbiano che vola c'e' nel cuore un piccolo-grande
Jonathan Livingston.
E impari quanto sia bella e grandiosa la semplicità. 
F .Volo


----------



## Flavia (27 Marzo 2012)

in tema di felicità: questa notte è nato Carlo 3,360 Kg!
un bacio


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> in tema di felicità: questa notte è nato Carlo 3,360 Kg!
> un bacio


Auguri! alla mamma e al papà...e benvenuto al piccolo Carlo!


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> in tema di felicità: questa notte è nato Carlo 3,360 Kg!
> un bacio



queste notizie mi fanno scendere le lacrimucce
auguri a mamma e papà....


----------



## Flavia (27 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> queste notizie mi fanno scendere le lacrimucce
> auguri a mamma e papà....


è vero fanno commuovere questi piccoli batuffoli di tenerezza
gossip: dopo una settimana di falsi allarmi, Carlo è nato in due ore, ma è o non è un bravo bambino?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> in tema di felicità: questa notte è nato Carlo 3,360 Kg!
> un bacio


grande meraviglia una nascita!
benvenuto


----------



## exStermy (27 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> è vero fanno commuovere questi piccoli batuffoli di tenerezza
> gossip: dopo una settimana di falsi allarmi, Carlo è nato in due ore, ma è o non è un bravo bambino?


Mo' tienilo lontano da sto posto oseno' se ne ritorna da dove e' venuto....

ahahahahah

comunque complimenti ai due che se so' divertiti....prima...

ahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> in tema di felicità: questa notte è nato Carlo 3,360 Kg!
> un bacio


Tre tonnellate ... è un cucciolo balena? :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (27 Marzo 2012)

è bellissimo!!!
sono andata a trovarlo oggi pomeriggio, piccolino, capellone e con delle manine stupende


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

"la felicità dipende molto dal modo di guardare la vita".....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> "la felicità dipende molto dal modo di guardare la vita".....


si! Bellissima questa eh?
Ehi ho un po' di stanze libere nel mio albergo: alcuni ospiti se ne sono andati...
Quando vuoi passare un bel soggiorno...
Il mio palazzo sarà lieto di ospitarti...

Ma dei no...
Vieni fuori qualche volta da quella bolla lì no?:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si! Bellissima questa eh?
> Ehi ho un po' di stanze libere nel mio albergo: alcuni ospiti se ne sono andati...
> Quando vuoi passare un bel soggiorno...
> *Il mio palazzo sarà lieto di ospitarti...
> ...


Ma anche no grazie...

Piuttosto ti potrei ospitare nella mia bolla:smile:


E' aperta a tutti un luogo di svago  ...
Respiro,mangio ,bevo, faccio porcate ,rido ,scherzo ecc...ecc...
il tutto in modo allegro e spensierato lasciando fuori tutto ciò che mi fa soffrire....:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma anche no grazie...
> 
> Piuttosto ti potrei ospitare nella mia bolla:smile:
> 
> ...


Donna tu non sai quello che dici..non lo sai...
( vero che recenti eventi mi spingono a prediligere le atmosfere lunari piuttosto che quelle solari)...

Ma veramente tu non ti rendi conto...

Lo sai quello che accadrebbe vero? 
Come sai io sono un filibustiere di prima categoria...

Se entro nella bolla mi sentirei subito un elefante in mezzo ad una cristalliera...

E vedresti la tua bolla che hai costruito negli anni con pazienza certosina andare in mille pezzi...

Io lo dico per te eh?
Poi soffrirai...
Avevi 4 certezze nell'orto...via divelte...

Deve ancora nascere quella che mi mette nel sacco...
Un banfone come me...carina.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna tu non sai quello che dici..non lo sai...
> ( vero che recenti eventi mi spingono a prediligere le atmosfere lunari piuttosto che quelle solari)...
> 
> Ma veramente tu non ti rendi conto...
> ...


Non l'ho costruita negli anni
E' nata con me 
E' comunque indistruttibile......


Ma se tu anche in questo caso pensi di avere tutto questo potere allora
*POTERE AL CONTE

*​*
*


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non l'ho costruita negli anni
> E' nata con me
> E' comunque indistruttibile......
> 
> ...


Credimi nulla è indistruttibile per il conte...
Allora morirà con te...
Per mia mano.
Cosa credi...
Ne ho conosciute tante di donne lunatiche!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi nulla è indistruttibile per il conte...
> Allora morirà con te...
> Per mia mano.
> Cosa credi...
> Ne ho conosciute tante di donne lunatiche!



[video=youtube_share;LXxWWxtG7LQ]http://youtu.be/LXxWWxtG7LQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;LXxWWxtG7LQ]http://youtu.be/LXxWWxtG7LQ[/video]



Ehm...
Donna...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2012)

Te la do io la bolla contale...sulla testa! 
Il conte esce ed entra dalle bolle...è avvezzo a tutto...

[video=youtube;04Cq9Lz_BtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04Cq9Lz_BtM[/video]

crack!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Hai rinunciato alla mozione dell'ego e hai trovato felicità



bello


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te la do io la bolla contale...sulla testa!
> Il conte esce ed entra dalle bolle...è avvezzo a tutto...
> 
> [video=youtube;04Cq9Lz_BtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04Cq9Lz_BtM[/video]
> ...




Ma statento.......[

VIDEO]http://youtu.be/JA6HBOPVWZc[/VIDEO]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube;JA6HBOPVWZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA6HBOPVWZc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube;lQME_89HOmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQME_89HOmk&ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Ma sta tenta...
Io vengo dentro nella bolla e poi ti scoppio dentro no?
E allora tu inizia a cantare dalla felicità questa bella canzoncina...

[video=youtube;-A2aLfWyafA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A2aLfWyafA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

No questa è la mia ....

 guardo il mondo da un doblò, mi annoio un po'
Passo le notti a camminare dentro un metrò
Sembro uscito da un romanzo giallo
Ma cambierò, sì cambierò

Gettano arance da un balcone, così non va
Tiro due calci ad un pallone e poi chissà
Non sono ancora diventato matto
Qualcosa farò, ma adesso no!
LUNA!

Luna non mostri solamente la tua parte migliore
Stai benissimo da sola, sai cos'è l'amore
E credi solo nelle stelle, mangi troppe caramelle
LUNA!

Luna ti ho vista dappertutto anche in fondo al mare
Ma io lo so che dopo un po' ti stanchi di girare
E stiamo insieme questa notte
Mi hai detto no per troppe volte
LUNA!

E guardo il mondo da un doblò, mi annoio un po'
Se sono triste mi travesto come Pierrot
Poi salgo sopra i tetti e grido al vento
"Guarda che anch'io ho fatto a pugni con Dio!"

Ho mille libri sotto il letto, non leggo più
Ho mille sogni nel cassetto, non l'apro più
Parlo da solo e mi confondo e penso
Che in fondo sì, sto bene così
LUNA!

Luna




tu parli solamente a chi è innamorato
Chissà quante canzoni ti hanno già dedicato
Ma io non sono come gli altri
Per te ho progetti più importanti
LUNA!

Luna non essere arrabbiata, dai non fare la scema
Il mondo è piccolo se visto da un'altalena
Sei troppo bella per sbagliare
Solo tu mi sai capire
LUNA!

E guardo il mondo da un oblò, mi annoio un po'
A mezzanotte puoi trovarmi vicino a un juke box
Poi sopra i muri scrivo in latino
"Evviva le donne, evviva il buon vino!"

Son pieno di contraddizioni, che male c'è
Adoro le complicazioni, fanno per me
Non metterò la testa a posto, mai
A maggio vedrai che mi sposerai
LUNA!

Luna non dirmi più a quest'ora tu già devi scappare
In fondo è presto l'alba ancora si deve svegliare
Bussiamo insieme ad ogni porta
Se sembra sciocco cosa importa?
LUNA!

Luna che cosa vuoi che dica non so recitare
Ti posso offrire solo un fiore, poi portarti a ballare
Vedrai saremo un po' felici
E forse molto più che amici
LUNA!



[video=youtube_share;SI-6s2DG-KE]http://youtu.be/SI-6s2DG-KE[/video]


----------



## elena_ (11 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube;V8U3zIpyLQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8U3zIpyLQQ[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (4 Maggio 2012)

"La vita non è ciò che ci accade ........
Ma ciò che facciamo con quello che ci accade......"


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

Cos'è la felicità?
E' un sentimento interno ,un'emozione,un attimo in cui una seria di circostanze
crea in noi uno stato di ottimismo,di pace con noi e con gli altri,di equilibrio...
Molti poeti, scrittori ,filosofi,hanno trattato questo argomento
ma ognuno di loro in modo diverso dall'altro......

        Seneca
Pensava che è felice
 solo di chi si accontenta della sua situazione
o di quello che possiede ........

       Leopardi
L'uomo è infelice perchè 
la sua felicità è infinita.....

     Schopenhauer
E' uno stato essenzialmente negativo,
e di mancanza di bisogno o desiderio,
il che generi però noia, cioè nuova infelicità......


Ma nessuno ha mai trovato una risposta
che possa andare bene per tutti, 
forse perchè la felicità è individuale....
E stà nell'animo di ogni uomo 
in modo diverso.....
Ma io credo che felicità, 
stà nell'amore da cui siamo circondati
e dalla capacità di saperlo trasmatte agli altri...

La felicità accade in cui stai bene con te stesso...
Fare un qualcosa che ti rende leggero e soddisfatto,
Quella è felicità,
anche il semplice aiutare qualcuno ed essere ringraziato 
dona felicità.....

La felicità non vuole essere catturata .
Ma vuole essere assaporata e vissuta ma non imprigionata....

Posso stancarmi di essere felice???
Io non credo ceh la felicità stanchi,
credo invece che essa,semplicemente,
sia incapace di durare per un periodo prolungato......

Essere felice per una vita intera non è 
perciò insopportabile ,
ma essenzialmente impossibile....

Quello che può accadere è che non ci si renda conto
che la nostra felicità è andata via via svanendo.....
Trasformandosi in qualcosa di diverso....
qualcosa che possiamo anche chiamare 
serenità,tranquillità,quieto vivere.....


Tutte sensazioni piacevoli 
ma che hanno ben poco a che vedere con la felicità....
con quella sensazione di pienezza , di gioia,
di intenso gusto di vivere,
di esserci, di trovarti li in quel momento ,
di avere la consapevolezza che  quel momento 
che stai  vivendo non lo dimenticherai più per il resto della tua vita....

S. Cambria.....


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

La felicità sono degli istanti fugaci che riempiono la vita. Se fossi sempre felice la riterrei scontata e non darei tanta importanza anche a piccole grandi meraviglie.
Un prete un giorno mi scrisse: 
"Ti auguro una vita piena di rose ma condita da qualche spina che la rendano autentica"


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

*TP*

Io vorrei saperti amare prendendoti per mano
Ma lasciandoti anche andare
Vorrei saperti amare
Senza farti mai domande
Felice perché esisti
Dandoti così il meglio di me
Io vorrei saperti amare
Conoscendoti ed accettandoti come sei
Vorrei saperti amare
Vedendoti tra le gente
Con la gioia che hai dentro
Felice perché esisti
Dandoti così il meglio di me
Con la forza del mare
L’eternità dei giorni
La gioia dei voli, la pace della sera
L’immensità dei cieli
Io vorrei saperti amare
Come ama Dio
Che ti fa migliore
Con l’AMORE che ti dona
Felice perché esisti…


----------



## passante (23 Maggio 2012)

io sono felice perchè mi sento in pace con me stesso.
sono felice perchè mi sento una parte di qualcosa di più grande. 
sono felice perchè mi sento crescere mano a mano che invecchio.
sono felice perchè sono in un bellissimo due.





(e poi, diciamolo, ho un magnifico cane )


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2012)

*la persona sbagliata*

Pensandoci bene, in tutto ciò che vediamo, viviamo intensamente, ascoltiamo e pensiamo non esiste una persona giusta per noi. Esiste una persona che, se ti fermi un attimo a pensare, è in realtà la persona sbagliata. Perchè la persona giusta fa tutto giusto, arriva puntuale, dice le cose giuste, ...fa le cose giuste... ...ma non è che abbiamo sempre bisogno delle cose giuste. , La persona sbagliata ti fa perdere la testa, fare pazzie, scappare il tempo ...morire d'amore. Verrà il giorno in cui la persona sbagliata non ti cercherà e sarà proprio in quel momento in cui vi incontrerete che il vostro donarsi l'un l'altra sarà più vero. La persona sbagliata è, in realtà, quello che la gente definisce una persona giusta. Quella persona ti farà piangere, ma un'ora dopo ti asciugherà le lacrime. Quella persona ti farà perdere il sonno, ma ti darà in cambio una notte d'amore indimenticabile. Quella persona forse ti ferisce e dopo ti riempie di gentilezze chiedendo il tuo perdono. Quella persona potrà anche non essere sempre al tuo fianco ma ti penserà in continuazione... E' bene che ci sia una persona sbagliata per ognuno di noi perché la vita non è sicura, niente qui è sicuro, quello che è proprio sicuro è che dobbiamo vivere, ogni momento, ogni secondo, amando, sorridendo, piangendo, emozionando, pensando, agendo, desiderando, ottenendo. E' solo così è possibile che si arrivi a quel momento della giornata, in cui diciamo: 
"Grazie a Dio, è andato tutto come doveva andare" 
Quando in realtà, tutto ciò che lui vuole, è che noi incontriamo la persona sbagliata, in modo che le cose inizino veramente a funzionare per il verso giusto per noi... 
_Luis Fernando Veríssimo _


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2012)

Oggi sono felice :smile:
non c'è un perchè ma mi sono svegliata così....


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi sono felice :smile:
> non c'è un perchè ma mi sono svegliata così....


bello, luna :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Giugno 2012)

La mano , lo sguardo,un abbraccio.....
Lo scambio di energie ....
Pensavo nooo....perchè mi tieni il posto
non ho voglia di parlare con te ,di stare vicino a te ....
E poi parlare per ore ....che bello....
sei cambiato più grande,più bello,ora ti vedo sereno....
Niente a parer mio può sostitutire questa qualita  in un modo cosi completo....
Ho cercato tanto di farti capire cose ....ma come sempre una persona deve arrivarci da solo per gradi...
Sei bello amico mio ...ora lo sei davvero......
E sono molto felice per te....


----------



## lunaiena (4 Giugno 2012)

Sono attaccata emotivamente al mio cosidetto "amico del cuore".....
perchè quando c'è mi colora le giornate ...
non che le mie giornate siano in grigio...
sono a colori 
ma lui è il mio arcobaleno.....
non è il mio ossigeno ma una camera d'aria....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

*Pensieri sulla felicità...*

Là dove non può essere sta la felicità.

Se ci penso un attimo mi rendo conto di aver cercato la felicità come Diogene cercava la verità.
Lui ha usato la sua lanterna: io il mio ciccio. 
Dicendomi, se è felice illo, tutto il mio essere è felice.

Detto ciò come opportuna premessa, ho pensato al reale mio ideale di vita:
Trovare il lato divertente in ogni cosa.

Il mio guaio fin da bambino però è stato questo:
Mi annoiavo con le cose che divertivano gli altri.

E mi dicevo ma cosa trovano di così divertente in tutto ciò?
La mia prima reale felicità è stato mio padre che ebbe un'intuizione meravigliosa:
Mi mise in cortile un'automobile vecchia.
Avevo dieci anni e mi disse: Dai tu che sai rompere ogni cosa: smontela tutta.
La felicità di osservare com'era fatta una cosa che mi piaceva da morire.

Secondo me, ci vuole molto poco per essere felici.
Pochissimo.

Ma da come ho osservato la vita degli umani, 
Mi sono reso conto che a volte basta un niente che vada storto e si dipanano situazioni di una incresciosità spaventosa.

Ecco il vero problema della felicità.
Tutti la cercano dove non c'è.
Dove pensano che ci sia.

Il verissimo guaio è che invece di cercare la felicità, tendiamo spasmodicamente solo a far felici noi stessi in mille e più modi.

Per cui magari pensi che esibirti davanti ad un pubblico ti darà chissà quale felicità e non capisci che felicità magari è stare lì ad ascoltare quel bordone di quell'organetto no?

Ho scoperto che per me la felicità sono quelle pazze delle mie amiche.
Con le loro provocazioni.

Suvvia conte...
Ma non vedi che sei solo un nano brontolone...ma rilassati dai vieni qui.

Ed una mi parla...
Parla...parla...parla...e mi racconta un sacco di cose...
Mi fa...
Ma mi stai ascoltando?
Io...no...sono solo preso dalla passione con cui mi racconti queste cose...

Suvvia conte...
Ma mio caro conte...queste sono le piccole cose della vita...ma non lo sai che sono le uniche che danno la felicità?

Ma non ti sei reso conto che tu non le sai apprezzare? Ma provaci no?

E fu così che un'altra amica pazza...mi disse vieni a vedere che cosa ho fatto che mi fa tanto felice...perchè conte ho bisogno del tuo aiuto...e so che aiutare gli altri ti fa felice...

Allora vado no?
E resto esterefatto...
Che cosa è la felicità per questa mia pazza amica?
Fare l'amore con me no?
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....magari...niente di tutto ciò...

Mi mostra con un orgoglio pazzesco e descrivendomi tutte le operazioni condotte...
Il suo nuovo hobby...che la fa tanto felice...

Un serraglio di galline.
Ok...dai...adesso guardo le galline se tu mi dai la pelosetta...

Ma dei conte...non mi rompere le uova nel paniere...mi devi aiutare...e saremo felici...

Ok...donna cosa posso fare per te...
E lei mi mostra le sue nuove paure: tutte le sue galline sono serene e felici, belle a vedersi, hanno i loro spazi, hanno autostima...ma c'è un ma...pernicioso...il gallo!

Ostia...mai visto in vita mia un gallo più battagliero e cattivo.
Dentro di me sento che la felicità sta nell'aver ragione del cattivone del gallo.

Ah donna! Era ora...oramai mi annoiavo ecco pronta una nuova titanica epica impresa del contepinceton..vincerò quel gallo.

Prendo un bel bastone.
Poi lo mostro al gallo che mi guarda come se fossi un rivale...e parlo al gallo.
Gli dico con fare grave e pensoso: Oh Gallo...qui non ci può essere altro gallo all'infuori di me.
Non ci possono stare due galli nel pollaio...e ci attacchiamo...

Incredibile la cattiveria di questo gallo infelice...ma finalmente vibro sulla sua testa un bel colpo di bastone!
E il gallo si tramortisce...e finalmente la mia amica può andare dalle galline.

Sebbene tutto il vicinato ci guardasse ridendo o rimanendo meravigliati delle nostre gesta...
Noi due...
Siamo stati autenticamente felici, complici, uniti, e intimi oserei dire...

Così felicità per me è essermi guadagnato sei ovetti, con cui fare delle belle frittate! No?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Felicità è l'arte di saper prendere le cose della vita così come vengono a noi e l'arte di saperle accogliere per quello che sono e non per quello che vorremmo credere che siano.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Felicità è l'arte di viversi in santa pacetissima le proprie emozioni o da soli o con chi ci piace!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2012)

*...X.T.*

[video=youtube_share;4Gb5HnOq6Q4]http://youtu.be/4Gb5HnOq6Q4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

*Felicità...*

[video=youtube;KoX53VQb63A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoX53VQb63A[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (7 Giugno 2012)

Felicità....
è ricevere un messaggio con scritto :"sono felice"....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

La felicità è una scelta quotidiana.
Non la trovi in assenza di problemi.
La trovi nonostante i problemi.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2012)

Felicità è essere al timone della propria vita
E non essere una barca alla deriva....


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2012)

*il tempo*

Se vuoi che il tempo passi inesorabimente veloce 
nell'attesa di rivederci ....
Passerà con la stessa velocità quando ci rivedremo...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se vuoi che il tempo passi inesorabimente veloce
> nell'attesa di rivederci ....
> Passerà con la stessa velocità quando ci rivedremo...


quando ci rivediamo?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando ci rivediamo?



mhà .....
fine settimana ...
non ricordi!!


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mhà .....
> fine settimana ...
> non ricordi!!


ormai è passato molto tempo che non passiamo un fine settimana insieme


----------



## Flavia (14 Giugno 2012)

felicità è farsi due ore di macchina, per vedersi mezz'ora
è il cuore che batte forte perchè sai lo incontrerai


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> felicità è farsi due ore di macchina, per vedersi mezz'ora
> è il cuore che batte forte perchè sai lo incontrerai


Quoto


----------



## lunaiena (15 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ormai è passato molto tempo che non passiamo un fine settimana insieme



Mi pare di dedurre quindi che ti sei dimenticato
Come puoi farmi questo!!
Vabbè non importa sai bene che io non prendo mai appuntamenti 
singoli non si  sa mai che qualcuno mi dia buca....


----------



## ssmmy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*bella*

Una bellissima storia con un finale srupendo...


----------



## ssmmy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*grazie*

Un buon giorno con Una stipends voce buon giorno anche a te


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*non ho ancora capito*

Come funziona questo forum percio' chiedo scusa in anticipo per errori...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi pare di dedurre quindi che ti sei dimenticato
> Come puoi farmi questo!!
> Vabbè non importa sai bene che io non prendo mai appuntamenti
> singoli non si  sa mai che qualcuno mi dia buca....


non mi sono dimenticato anche se è passato molto tempo
il problema che prendi sempre appuntamnti doppi 
anche se non ci vedremo ancora
ti faccio gli auguri per il il compleanno


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Felicità è cantare assieme una canzone dopo aver passato un paio di quelle ore no?

[video=youtube;su5UXFG6fbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su5UXFG6fbI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (15 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi sono dimenticato anche se è passato molto tempo
> il problema che prendi sempre appuntamnti doppi
> anche se non ci vedremo ancora
> ti faccio gli auguri per il il compleanno



Ma non riesco a capire se sono in ritardo o in anticipo ma grazie...
bhe dai riusciremo a vederci no!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non riesco a capire se sono in ritardo o in anticipo ma grazie...
> bhe dai riusciremo a vederci no!



pensavo fosse dopo la mezzanotte...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;RGvyhkrzAII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGvyhkrzAII[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non riesco a capire se sono in ritardo o in anticipo ma grazie...
> bhe dai riusciremo a vederci no!


come hai passato il compleanno? tutto bene?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Luglio 2012)

Forse oggi mi fanno portare a casa la cagnetta 
dopo 4giorni di clinica.....
sono felice .....


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse oggi mi fanno portare a casa la cagnetta
> dopo 4giorni di clinica.....
> sono felice .....


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse oggi mi fanno portare a casa la cagnetta
> dopo 4giorni di clinica.....
> sono felice .....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse oggi mi fanno portare a casa la cagnetta
> dopo 4giorni di clinica.....
> sono felice .....


Ma...quanto costa tenere un cane il clinica?
Ma esistono le cliniche per cani?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


>





Simy ha detto:


>






Purtoppo no...
domani......


----------



## lunaiena (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma...quanto costa tenere un cane il clinica?
> Ma esistono le cliniche per cani?




Magari di do il numero di cell di mio marito.....
che è da giovedì che non ho più l'onore di sentirlo parlare,da dopo che gli
ho fatto vedere il preventivo....
Se pensi ad un tot... raddoppia se basta ..:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Magari di do il numero di cell di mio marito.....
> che è da giovedì che non ho più l'onore di sentirlo parlare,da dopo che gli
> ho fatto vedere il preventivo....
> Se pensi ad un tot... raddoppia se basta ..:unhappy:


Povero tuo marito...
Povero...ha tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà...
Povero...chissà che conto da pagare...mammamia...magari ci rimette i soldi per le ferie...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Purtoppo no...
> domani......


speriamo si rimetta in fretta  
falle una carezza da parte mia!

ma che ha?


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero tuo marito...
> Povero...ha tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà...
> Povero...chissà che conto da pagare...mammamia...magari ci rimette i soldi per le ferie...


per il mio cane farei questo ed altro!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per il mio cane farei questo ed altro!


Ma noooooooooo...il cane è più importante di un dispiacere al marito...
Ma nooooooooooooo...poveri mariti...nooooooooooooo...

L'Italia ha perso non oso pensare all'umore del marito di Lunapiena....

Qua mariti facciamo una colletta per questo cane...

Nooooooooo...

Beh aspetta magari il marito ama i cani quanto lei voglio sperare...

Ah io, non mi sposerei mai con una donna che ha un cane...no...perchè poi...la mia insicurezza...
mi sentirei...messo in secondo piano...

E poi se c'è intimità sto ciulando...e lui viene da dietro e mi fa bau bau...e mi morde il culo...o pensa che sto facendo del male alla padrona....

Nononono....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooo...*il cane è più importante di un dispiacere al marito*...
> Ma nooooooooooooo...poveri mariti...nooooooooooooo...
> 
> L'Italia ha perso non oso pensare all'umore del marito di Lunapiena....
> ...


sai Conte...il mio cane viene prima di qualunque altra cosa...
e IO NON POTREI MAI STARE CON UN UOMO CHE NON ACCETTA YUMA!
ne ora ne mai

io credo che chi non ama gli animali non è in grado di amare nemmeno le persone


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai Conte...il mio cane viene prima di qualunque altra cosa...
> e IO NON POTREI MAI STARE CON UN UOMO CHE NON ACCETTA YUMA!
> ne ora ne mai
> 
> io credo che chi non ama gli animali non è in grado di amare nemmeno le persone


Allora chiariamo...
Io amo certe animale...capisci?
Ma non mi piacciono tutti gli animali...
Magari in casa, non terrei un cane, ma na pitona no?
Un bel serpentone...capisci? Un'anaconda...
Oppure mi piacerebbe una bella scimmietta pelosa...no?

Con il cane è pericoloso...
Perchè finirei io per dormire nella sua cuccia e lui nel letto matrimoniale capisci?

Anche una bella paperetta mi piacerebbe tanto...

Sai che quando ero in collegio alle superiori tenevo il mini zoo dei frati...mitica quella volta che liberai un daino in mezzo un campo da calcio...che risate...

E sai che una volta ho portato a scuola una gallina e lei ha fatto l'uovo?

Sai che avevo una coniglietta nana?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> speriamo si rimetta in fretta
> falle una carezza da parte mia!
> 
> ma che ha?



infezione all'utero ....
Ma oggi finalmente a casa...
grazie


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infezione all'utero ....
> Ma oggi finalmente a casa...
> grazie


mmhhh piometra?
l'hanno sterilizzata ora?
sono felice che sia a casa!
un abbraccio!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooo...il cane è più importante di un dispiacere al marito...
> Ma nooooooooooooo...poveri mariti...nooooooooooooo...
> 
> L'Italia ha perso non oso pensare all'umore del marito di Lunapiena....
> ...



Io non direi di essere messo in secondo piano ma su un piano diverso....

Non direi che il cane è più importande di un dispiacere al marito ....ma se devo scegliere sulla vita o la morte dei miei cani non importa quanto sia dispiaciuto...
L'unica cosa è che mi devo sorbire il muso per settimane...
Ma come si suol dire chi se ne frega....


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmhhh piometra?
> l'hanno sterilizzata ora?
> sono felice che sia a casa!
> un abbraccio!



Si ora tutto a posto....


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ora tutto a posto....


io per evitare la piometra yuma l'ho fatta sterilizzare a 6 mesi


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io per evitare la piometra yuma l'ho fatta sterilizzare a 6 mesi



Si ma la mia era sterilizzata  per questo che mi sono stupita ...hanno tolto solo le ovaie...
Ha cominciato a perdere sangue lunedi ,portata dalla mia vet ha detto un'infezione,senza analisi del sangue e senza eco ,fatta iniezione di antibiotico e in piu mi ha fatto ricetta di antibiotici ...ma mercoledi ha peggiorato perso molto sangue...chiamata vet non c'era giovedi portata in clinica che aveva gia perso molto sangue ....così è stato un casino ...
per operarla hanno dovuto aspettare un giorno con trasfusione di sangue .... 
Solo che la mia paura era che non sopportasse si svegliasse dall'anestesia ha 11 anni ed ha come tutti gli anziani problemi di cuore...
Ora è in forma ....e solo vergognoso il costo di queste cliniche che secondo me approfittano dell'affetto che hai su questi animali ...
Io ho guardato su internet ,poi percaità ogniuno si fa i suoi prezzi ,ma in media un'operazione di questo tipo ha un costo che si aggira sui 300 euro io pago piu del triplo...


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma la mia era sterilizzata per questo che mi sono stupita ...hanno tolto solo le ovaie...
> Ha cominciato a perdere sangue lunedi ,portata dalla mia vet ha detto un'infezione,senza analisi del sangue e senza eco ,fatta iniezione di antibiotico e in piu mi ha fatto ricetta di antibiotici ...ma mercoledi ha peggiorato perso molto sangue...chiamata vet non c'era giovedi portata in clinica che aveva gia perso molto sangue ....così è stato un casino ...
> per operarla hanno dovuto aspettare un giorno con trasfusione di sangue ....
> Solo che la mia paura era che non sopportasse si svegliasse dall'anestesia ha 11 anni ed ha come tutti gli anziani problemi di cuore...
> ...


lasciamo perdere! se ne approfittano proprio! il mio vet comunque è abbastanza onesto coi prezzi 

...oddio pure alla mia hanno tolto solo le ovaie.... :scared:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non direi di essere messo in secondo piano ma su un piano diverso....
> 
> Non direi che il cane è più importande di un dispiacere al marito ....ma se devo scegliere sulla vita o la morte dei miei cani non importa quanto sia dispiaciuto...
> L'unica cosa è che mi devo sorbire il muso per settimane...
> Ma come si suol dire chi se ne frega....


Ti ho approvato,
Bellissimo post!
Le mogli che se ne fregano dei musi dei mariti
Si mantengono giovani eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Ok ci sono mariti che si dicono...ma che vita da cani che faccio con sta donna qui...
Il tuo dice...ma conte a me è toccato fare una vita con i cani...

E io gli dico...beato te...io oltre ai cani anca i porci!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infezione all'utero ....
> *Ma oggi finalmente a casa...
> *grazie


che bello.
due anni fa avevo il mio cagnolone a pistoia per un intervento di neurochirurgia (che gli ha permesso di camminare per un anno e mezzo ...sono felice di averlo fatto) e mi mancava da morire ---5 giorni mi sono sembrati lunghissimi.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Luna come sta la cagnolina?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Luna come sta la cagnolina?



Benino grazie ...
Ha perso tanto sangue ,hanno dovuto farle una trasfusione ...
Ora è un pò anaemica ma nel giro di 15 20 giorni dovrebbe tornare a posto ...naturamente altri esami e altre spese...
Ma a me non importa .....solo il fatto che io ne ho più di cinque cani e già 15 giorni ho dovuto potare l'altro dal vet ...
qiundi ho il marito che è un pò musone .....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Benino grazie ...
> Ha perso tanto sangue ,hanno dovuto farle una trasfusione ...
> Ora è un pò anaemica ma nel giro di 15 20 giorni dovrebbe tornare a posto ...naturamente altri esami e altre spese...
> Ma a me non importa .....solo il fatto che io ne ho più di cinque cani e già 15 giorni ho dovuto potare l'altro dal vet ...
> qiundi ho il marito che è un pò musone .....


mandalo a fare la spesa:mrgreen: Uffi... volevo prendere un cucciolo ma al canile la lista adozioni è completa!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Benino grazie ...
> Ha perso tanto sangue ,hanno dovuto farle una trasfusione ...
> Ora è un pò anaemica ma nel giro di 15 20 giorni dovrebbe tornare a posto ...naturamente altri esami e altre spese...
> Ma a me non importa .....solo il fatto che io ne ho più di cinque cani e già 15 giorni ho dovuto potare l'altro dal vet ...
> *qiundi ho il marito che è un pò musone *.....


poi gli passa :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mandalo a fare la spesa:mrgreen: Uffi... volevo prendere un cucciolo ma al canile la lista adozioni è completa!


se vuoi ho io dei cuccioli da sistemare---


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se vuoi ho io dei cuccioli da sistemare---


taglia?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> taglia?


ti mando la mail con le foto per l'adozione


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti mando la mail con le foto per l'adozione


grazie grazie grazie, quella di lavoro...:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> grazie grazie grazie, quella di lavoro...:abbraccio:


fatto


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mandalo a fare la spesa:mrgreen: Uffi... volevo prendere un cucciolo ma al canile la lista adozioni è completa!




:rotfl::rotfl:bastasse!!!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> poi gli passa :mrgreen:




Si spero per natale almeno:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si spero per natale almeno:mrgreen:



Povero marito....


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si spero per natale almeno:mrgreen:


Luna conosci qualcuno che voglia adottare dei cuccioli?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Luna conosci qualcuno che voglia adottare dei cuccioli?



No mi spiace ....
cioè veramente io non mi sono mai osata chiedere a nessuno di prendere questo tipo di impegno ,sarò scema lo so, per quello che mi ritrovo spesso con un piccolo canile da accudire


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No mi spiace ....
> cioè veramente io non mi sono mai osata chiedere a nessuno di prendere questo tipo di impegno ,sarò scema lo so, per quello che mi ritrovo spesso con un piccolo canile da accudire


Ma nooooooooooooo...povero marito...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooo...povero marito...




Lo so che con me ha tanta pazienza ....ma l'ha sempre saputo che io ho questa passione ....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so che con me ha tanta pazienza ....ma l'ha sempre saputo che io ho questa passione ....


Donna sappilo
Maeglio un marito paziente che uno fedele , ma possessivo e impaziente no?


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No mi spiace ....
> cioè veramente io non mi sono mai osata chiedere a nessuno di prendere questo tipo di impegno ,sarò scema lo so, per quello che mi ritrovo spesso con un piccolo canile da accudire


lo so.... in genere non lo faccio nemmeno io...ma stavolta è un'emergenza...
io sono socia LAV e abbiamo 30 cuccioli da sistemare...ora sono in una specie di "canile" in Sardegna..ma sono adottabili ovunque...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so.... in genere non lo faccio nemmeno io...ma stavolta è un'emergenza...
> io sono socia LAV e abbiamo 30 cuccioli da sistemare...ora sono in una specie di "canile" in Sardegna..ma sono adottabili ovunque...


appena mi rispondono 29. Uff.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appena mi rispondono 29. Uff.


abbi fede! vedrai che ti mandano tutto!


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appena mi rispondono 29. Uff.


che ventata di tenerezza ! proprio oggi mio marito si è intenerito a tal punto da farmi una carezza perché dice che dovrei vedere quanto sono diventata apprensiva con ulissino.
il fatto è che ho ancora addosso la trristezza per la perdita di max e dentro ho un vortice di sentimenti.
sono felice a tratti triste.
...menopausa a parte


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ventata di tenerezza ! proprio oggi mio marito si è intenerito a tal punto da farmi una carezza perché dice che dovrei vedere quanto sono diventata apprensiva con ulissino.
> il fatto è che ho ancora addosso la trristezza per la perdita di max e dentro ho un vortice di sentimenti.
> sono felice a tratti triste.
> ...menopausa a parte



:abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mandalo a fare la spesa:mrgreen: Uffi... volevo prendere un cucciolo ma al canile la lista adozioni è completa!


ciao Sbri..se non la sai te lo dico io..vai al canile che c'e'in fondo alle Ganzole..non sanno piu'dove metterli..anni fa'gli ho regalato una bella cuccia..li tengono benissimo.


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

_
la felicità non è avere quello che si desidera, ma desiderare quello che si ha

_dunque secondo Oscar Wilde, il segreto sta nel continuare a desiderare ciò che si ha

e quindi si sa già dove sto andando a parare:mrgreen:
chi tradisce non è felice con il compagno che ha 
(poi però è anche vero che è felice con il compagno e l'amante che ha!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..se non la sai te lo dico io..vai al canile che c'e'in fondo alle Ganzole..non sanno piu'dove metterli..anni fa'gli ho regalato una bella cuccia..li tengono benissimo.


mi hanno detto che ci sono solo cani adulti, ho telefonato ai canili di mezza provincia... ma forse a quello no, effettivamente. Comunque non mi hanno ancora risposto. Se non mi rispondono riscrivo. Uffi.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Lo sai


Lo sai è un'emozione che ti vive dentro
saperti temporale e sole in me
e ti vivo per intero come sei
e ti vedo luminoso più che mai
e ti vivo per intero più che mai
il tuo sguardo verso me verso me
In questa città grande
dove occhi non ce n'è
si muovono le ombre
di chi ascolta e sa
nuove realtà
forti e dentro te dentro me
ma io resterò
non andrò via mai

Mai mai
sai che il tempo
non potrà mai mai mai
darci il tempo
però tu vai se vuoi
tra i tuoi sogni vai
parla di noi noi noi
resti solo tu
solo tu


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2012)

*Tvbf*

Se due punti sono destinati a toccarsi, l’univeso troverà sempre un modo di metterli in collegamento, anche quando ogni speranza sembra persa, alcuni legami non si possono spezzare…. definiscono quello che siamo….quello che possiamo diventare.
Attraverso lo spazio, attraverso il tempo, lungo percorsi che non possiamo prevedere… la natura trova sempre una Via...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Agosto 2012)

La vita è troppo breve per svegliarti con dei rimpianti. Perciò ama le persone che ti trattano nel modo giusto, e dimentica quelle che non lo fanno. E credi che tutto accade per una ragione: se hai un’occasione, coglila.
Se ti cambia la vita, fallo.
Nessuno ha detto che sarebbe stato facile.
Promettono solo che ne varrà la pena.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La vita è troppo breve per svegliarti con dei rimpianti. Perciò ama le persone che ti trattano nel modo giusto, e dimentica quelle che non lo fanno. E credi che tutto accade per una ragione: se hai un’occasione, coglila.
> Se ti cambia la vita, fallo.
> Nessuno ha detto che sarebbe stato facile.
> Promettono solo che ne varrà la pena.


Colpito dal rosso.
Infatti io sono fatto così.
Mi piaci ti amo.
Mi piaci e ti voglio bene, e dato che ti voglio bene, mi sbrego per te.
Un brutto giorno mi accorgo di aver mal riposto il mio bene.
E non ti amo più.

Sto imparando con fatica e sudore la seconda parte: dimentica chi ti ha maltrattato.

Perchè per come sono fatto io, sarei come Achille con Ettore.
Dopo che ti ho attacato al mio carro e mi sono pasciuto del tuo cadavere direi ok...ragassi ora date degna sepoltura a questo cadavere, ma non prima...

Trovo comunque che sia stupido portare in gloria una persona per il solo fatto che provo dell'affetto per lei.

Perchè quell'affetto sarebbe solo la mia debolezza nei suoi confronti.


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto imparando con fatica e sudore la seconda parte: dimentica chi ti ha maltrattato.


bisogna farlo.
lo spazio lasciato al rancore è spazio perso, tolto al bene.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Colpito dal rosso.
> Infatti io sono fatto così.
> Mi piaci ti amo.
> Mi piaci e ti voglio bene, e dato che ti voglio bene, mi sbrego per te.
> ...



Se sono sicura .....
Il mio amore è per sempre...


Ed io non credo in questa cosa perchè è impossibile che finisca...


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Colpito dal rosso.
> Infatti io sono fatto così.
> Mi piaci ti amo.
> Mi piaci e ti voglio bene, e dato che ti voglio bene, mi sbrego per te.
> ...


mi sei piaciuto conte.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2012)

*Oggi ho imparato*

Oggi ho imparato che bisogna lasciare che la vita ci spettini, perciò ho deciso di vivere la vita con maggiore intensità.
Il mondo è pazzo. Decisamente pazzo…
Le cose buone, ingrassano. Le cose belle, costano. Il sole che ti illumina il viso, fa venire le rughe. E tutte le cose veramente belle di questa vita,
spettinano…
- Ridere a crepapelle, spettina.
- Viaggiare, volare, correre, tuffarti in mare, spettina.
- Toglierti i vestiti, spettina.
- Abbracciarsi per amore, spettina.
- Baciare la persona che ami, spettina.
- Giocare, spettina.
- Cantare fino a restare senza fiato, spettina.
- Ballare fino a farti venire il dubbio se sia stata una buona idea metterti i tacchi alti stanotte, ti lascia i capelli irriconoscibili …
Quindi, ogni volta che ci vedremo, avrò sempre i capelli spettinati…
Tuttavia, non dubitare che io stia vivendo il momento più felice della mia vita. E’ la legge della vita: sarà sempre più spettinata la donna che scelga il primo vagoncino sulle montagne russe di quella che scelga di non salire…
Può essere che mi senta tentata di essere una donna impeccabile, pettinata ed elegante dentro e fuori.
Questo mondo esige bella presenza: pettinati, mettiti, togliti, compra, corri, dimagrisci, mangia bene, cammina diritta, sii seria…
Forse dovrei seguire le istruzioni però… quando mi ordineranno di essere felice?
Forse non si rendono conto che per risplendere di bellezza, mi devo sentire bella… La persona più bella che possa essere!
L’unica cosa che veramente importa è che quando mi guardi allo specchio, veda la donna che devo essere. Perciò, ecco la mia raccomandazione a tutte le donne:
Abbandonati, Mangia le cose più buone, Bacia, Abbraccia, Balla, Innamorati, Rilassati, Viaggia, Salta, Vai a dormire tardi, Alzati presto, Corri, Vola, Canta, Fatti bella, Mettiti comoda, Ammira il paesaggio, Goditela e, soprattutto, lascia che la vita ti spettini!!!!
Il peggio che può succederti è che, sorridendo di fronte allo specchio, tu.. debba pettinarti di nuovo!


----------



## Hellseven (9 Agosto 2012)

*complimenti*

Lunapiena. Emozionanti parole. Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi ho imparato che bisogna lasciare che la vita ci spettini, perciò ho deciso di vivere la vita con maggiore intensità.
> Il mondo è pazzo. Decisamente pazzo…
> Le cose buone, ingrassano. Le cose belle, costano. Il sole che ti illumina il viso, fa venire le rughe. E tutte le cose veramente belle di questa vita,
> spettinano…
> ...


Sai una cosa...
Non mi sono mai pettinato in vita mia...
E ogni anno al mio compleanno c'è chi mi regala un pettine...
Ora ho capito perchè...
Grazie Luny...luny...ok dai...te ve ben luny...

Ma....
Quanto tempo passato a pettinar bambole eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi ho imparato che bisogna lasciare che la vita ci spettini, perciò ho deciso di vivere la vita con maggiore intensità.
> Il mondo è pazzo. Decisamente pazzo…
> Le cose buone, ingrassano. Le cose belle, costano. Il sole che ti illumina il viso, fa venire le rughe. E tutte le cose veramente belle di questa vita,
> spettinano…
> ...


bellissimo post! quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## free (10 Agosto 2012)

brava Lunapiena
stai bene spettinata


----------



## lunaiena (26 Agosto 2012)

*Ci vuole coraggio per essere felici..*

Perchè a volte ci vuole il CORAGGIO di essere davvero FELICI, 
di raccogliere un momento ordinario e trasformarlo in epico
 Ci vuol coraggio a ridere di gusto di fronte a questa vita, 
ci vuole forza per scartare il negativo e portar dentro solo il meglio,
 conservare solo l’essenza della gioia. [...]
E quel coraggio ce l’abbiamo dentro, è tutta una questione di SCELTA!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè a volte ci vuole il CORAGGIO di essere davvero FELICI,
> di raccogliere un momento ordinario e trasformarlo in epico
> Ci vuol coraggio a ridere di gusto di fronte a questa vita,
> ci vuole forza per scartare il negativo e portar dentro solo il meglio,
> ...


Ma finiamola con sta storia delle scelte...
Scelgo che tu me la dia
così ogni tristezza
se ne va viaaaaaaaaaaa

miaoooooooooooooooo

Infatti mia cara il mio problema fondamentale è che gli altri vedono momenti di ordinaria follia, in cui io vedo solo mattane epiche no?
E che problema c'è?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bellissimo post! quoto e se posso approvo.


anche io se posso approvo il copia e incolla:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;0po_Irg5gss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0po_Irg5gss[/video]

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma finiamola con sta storia delle scelte...
> Scelgo che tu me la dia
> così ogni tristezza
> se ne va viaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...


Fammi capire 
se io te la dia 
ogni tristezza se ne va via .. di chi??

Essendo io non triste cosa me ne viene in cambio...
io non faccio nulla per nulla.......carino......:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire
> se io te la dia
> ogni tristezza se ne va via .. di chi??
> 
> ...


Ah già vero tu segui la corrente del conte...
Ci devo pensare bene a sto giro...eh?
Perchè sticazzi...mi sa che l'unico bon affare che se fa con te è rimetterci...

Qui....
Gatta ci cova!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se io te la dia


Brrr.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> anche io se posso approvo il copia e incolla:rotfl:



Ciaooooo.... Angelo (mio)
Un pó ti piaccio anch'io .... Ammettilo smakkoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:smile:


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciaooooo.... Angelo (mio)
> Un pó ti piaccio anch'io .... Ammettilo smakkoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:smile:


si..mi piacciono le donne che sanno fare le ricerche su google perchè non hanno idee proprie:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> si..mi piacciono le donne che sanno fare le ricerche su google perchè non hanno idee proprie:mrgreen:




Mai detto che erano idee mie!
E neanche faccio tante ricerche... 
Prendo quasi tutto da "frasi belle" o mi arrivano in abbonamento 
via mail...
Sono così in basso ..che in confronto in Conte sembra a Gulliver....
e ho la testa cosi vuota che se metto il mio orecchio  accanto al tuo senti 
una corrente d'aria...
Ciaooo... Bello yo....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mai detto che erano idee mie!
> E neanche faccio tante ricerche...
> Prendo quasi tutto da "frasi belle" o mi arrivano in abbonamento
> via mail...
> ...


Ora io diche una poesia

Ho la testa vuota di te. 
Ho la testa vuota dei tuoi sorrisi fatti di sbieco e dei tuoi occhi che mi guardano, 
così come se al mondo esistessi solo io. 
Ho la testa vuota e non so nulla. 
Ho la testa vuota e ti chiedo di aspettare. 
Ho la testa vuota e devo decidere se riempirla con te. 
Ho la testa vuota e un sacco di paura. 
Paura di te, di me e della mia testa vuota.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora io diche una poesia
> 
> Ho la testa vuota di te.
> Ho la testa vuota dei tuoi sorrisi fatti di sbieco e dei tuoi occhi che mi guardano,
> ...



Andiamo bene


I sorrisi fatti di sbieco sarebbe il sorriso verticale??)|(


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Andiamo bene
> 
> 
> I sorrisi fatti di sbieco sarebbe il sorriso verticale??)|(


Ora io diche un'altra poesia...

Mento:
E mento sapendo 
di mentire
Ahooo
In do sta
la verità?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora io diche un'altra poesia...
> 
> Mento:
> E mento sapendo
> ...



La verità stà:
Non credo tu le prenda da "frasi bellissime"...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

*Ora io copio e incollo una poesia...di chi è?*

O graziosa luna, io mi rammento
Che, or volge l'anno, sovra questo colle
Io venia pien d'angoscia a rimirarti:
E tu pendevi allor su quella selva
Siccome or fai, che tutta la rischiari.
Ma nebuloso e tremulo dal pianto
Che mi sorgea sul ciglio, alle mie luci
Il tuo volto apparia, che travagliosa
Era mia vita: ed è, né cangia stile,
0 mia diletta luna. E pur mi giova
La ricordanza, e il noverar l'etate
Del mio dolore. Oh come grato occorre
Nel tempo giovanil, quando ancor lungo
La speme e breve ha la memoria il corso,
Il rimembrar delle passate cose,
Ancor che triste, e che l'affanno duri!


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora io diche un'altra poesia...
> 
> Mento:
> E mento sapendo
> ...


ma se dico che mento, mento o sto dicendo la verità?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma se dico che mento, mento o sto dicendo la verità?


Questa è la vexata questio...
Io ho ragione
o tu hai torto?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è la vexata questio...
> Io ho ragione
> o tu hai torto?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


lapalissiano che se io ho ragione tu hai torto


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> lapalissiano che se io ho ragione tu hai torto


Ma se leggi la mia firma...
QUello è un dogma Lothariano...
Ed ecco che ho svaccato pure sto 3d...


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed ecco che ho svaccato pure sto 3d...


hai ragione


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

Ho il cielo nel mio cuor,
le stelle son con me
e tu lo sai perchè
amo te, amo te.

Io canto al chiar di luna
dal dì che ti incontrai,
la vita mia, lo sai,
non conosce che te.

Negli occhi tuoi m'incanto,
sei la felicità,
quella che nel mio canto
una speranza avrà.

Cara felicità,
la mia canzone d´amor sei tu,
ma tu, felicità,
sei solo un sogno e nulla più.

Non so cosa farei per te
se tu sapessi amare come me.
Per te, felicità,
la mia canzone d´amor per sempre vivrà.

Non so cosa farei per te
se tu sapessi amare come me.
Per te, felicità,
la mia canzone d´amor per sempre vivrà!

[video=youtube;bMnmKUH6BRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMnmKUH6BRg[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè a volte ci vuole il CORAGGIO di essere davvero FELICI,
> di raccogliere un momento ordinario e trasformarlo in epico
> Ci vuol coraggio a ridere di gusto di fronte a questa vita,
> ci vuole forza per scartare il negativo e portar dentro solo il meglio,
> ...


il coraggio per cercare e trovare la felicità è l'unico che vale davvero la pena averlo e provarlo fino in fondo.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

*XT*

Ti ho osservato in silenzio...
Ho osservato le sensazioni 
Goduto del momento che conteneva tutto..
La felicità...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti ho osservato in silenzio...
> Ho osservato le sensazioni
> Goduto del momento che conteneva tutto..
> La felicità...


[video=youtube;oeWE84qaw7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeWE84qaw7w[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Ho sceso, dandoti il braccio, almeno un milione di scale
      e ora che non ci sei è il vuoto ad ogni gradino.
      Anche così è stato breve il nostro lungo viaggio.
      Il mio dura tuttora, né più mi occorrono
5    le coincidenze, le prenotazioni,
      le trappole, gli scorni di chi crede
      che la realtà sia quella che si vede.

      Ho sceso milioni di scale dandoti il braccio
      non già perché con quattr'occhi forse si vede di più.
10  Con te le ho scese perché sapevo che di noi due
      le sole vere pupille, sebbene tanto offuscate,
      erano le tue. 

Pensiamo all'infelicità in cui si condanna chi ritiene sempre di vedere le cose per quello che sono...
Ma per piacere...

E alla felicità di rimanere uno stupito bambino
che vede con gli occhi della fantasia
ed ecco che una comunissima mortale

diviene una bellissima principessa...


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho sceso, dandoti il braccio, almeno un milione di scale
> e ora che non ci sei è il vuoto ad ogni gradino.
> Anche così è stato breve il nostro lungo viaggio.
> Il mio dura tuttora, né più mi occorrono
> ...


ma cadere su queste scale no eh ?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma cadere su queste scale no eh ?


Potremo dire allora che un tradimento è come uno sgambetto...
Lei ti fa lo sgambetto e patapumfete tu cadi dalle scale no?:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potremo dire allora che un tradimento è come uno sgambetto...
> Lei ti fa lo sgambetto e patapumfete tu cadi dalle scale no?:smile:


guarda che il post lo hai scritto tu quindi tocca a te ruzzolare per le scale :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> guarda che il post lo hai scritto tu quindi tocca a te ruzzolare per le scale :smile::smile::smile:


Oh maria santissima
Ma nessuno vi vede la famosissima poesia di Montale scritta per la moglie defunta eh?
Ma in che mondo viviamo eh?
Se solo tu sapessi quante volte sono ruzzolato dalla scale per colpa di sgambetti femminei...
Ma tu non sai quanto brucia a loro vedermi ruzzolare giù e rialzarmi prontamente e ridere loro in faccia 
della serie cretina non mi fai male...


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh maria santissima
> Ma nessuno vi vede la famosissima poesia di Montale scritta per la moglie defunta eh?
> Ma in che mondo viviamo eh?
> Se solo tu sapessi quante volte sono ruzzolato dalla scale per colpa di sgambetti femminei...
> ...



l'importante è rialzarsi


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciao, il mio nome è Felicità.
Faccio parte della vita, di quelli che credono nella forza dell’amore, che credono che ad una bella storia non possa esserci mai fine. Sono sposata, lo sapevi?
Sono sposata con il Tempo.
Lui è il responsabile della risoluzione di tutti i problemi. Lui costruisce cuori, lui medica quelli feriti, lui vince la tristezza…
Io e il Tempo, assieme, abbiamo avuto 3 figli: Amicizia, Saggezza, Amore …
Amicizia è la figlia più grande, una ragazza bellissima, sincera e allegra. Lei unisce le persone, non ha l’intento di ferire, ma di consolare.
Poi c’è Saggezza, colta, con principi morali … lei è quella più attaccata a suo padre, Tempo.
E’ come se Saggezza e Tempo camminassero insieme!
Il più piccolo è Amore! Ah, quanto mi fa lavorare lui! E’ ostinato, a volte vuole abitare solo in un certo posto…
E a volte dice che è stato concepito per abitare in due cuori e non in uno soltanto.
Eh si, mio figlio Amore è molto complesso. Quando comincia a far danni, devo chiamare subito suo padre, Tempo, affinché chiuda le ferite procurate dal figlio!
Una persona un giorno mi ha detto: ”alla fine tutto si sistema sempre…in un modo o nell’altro… se le cose ancora non si sono sistemate è perché non siamo ancora giunti alla fine”…
Per questo ti dico di avere fiducia nella mia famiglia.
Credi in mio marito Tempo, nei miei figli Amicizia, Saggezza e soprattutto credi in mio figlio Amore.
Se avrai fiducia in loro, stai certo che allora io, Felicità, un giorno batterò alla tua porta!
E non dimenticare mai di sorridere …


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho sceso, dandoti il braccio, almeno un milione di scale
> e ora che non ci sei è il vuoto ad ogni gradino.
> Anche così è stato breve il nostro lungo viaggio.
> Il mio dura tuttora, né più mi occorrono
> ...




bellaaa...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

L’Anima, è il vento che gonfia le ali della vita e la persuade all’eterno divenire, a generare e a rigenerarsi senza sosta, a essere sempre pregna. Ogni materia è vivente ed è una manifestazione della vita eterna. “La nostra vita è l’anima che si fa riconoscere mediante il proprio frutto, il corpo”, (Henry D. Thoreau). L’anima plasma il corpo umano. Il corpo e la mente sono i veicoli in cui l’Anima trova espressione nella nostra vita. Quanto più il modo in cui intendiamo la nostra vita, coincide con il punto di vista dell’anima, tanto più siamo soddisfatti. L’Anima è la Grande Giocatrice che, quando la vita si impaluda e isterilisce, rimescola le carte e distribuisce un’altra mano affinché l’energia torni a scorrere e la vita a fruttificare. L’Anima è la Grande Seduttrice, incessantemente alla caccia dell’Essere, lo scova dagli abissi del sonno e lo attira all’esistere (ex-sistere = uscire dalla stabilità, dalla fissità). Quando l’Anima chiama, spinge impetuoso il vento dell’Innamoramento verso la vita, il vento della conoscenza (conoscere = amare). Nell’aria frizza un profumo di primavera che scompiglia i pensieri ammuffiti nella sedimentazione delle certezze acquisite, risveglia e rimette in moto la mente intorpidita nella stantia routine dell’inverno quotidiano. È l’Anima che ci fa lo sgambetto, ci trasforma in personaggi patetici e imbranati, ci fa precipitare nella crisi più profonda, affinché ci risvegliamo, ci convertiamo, fino a ritrovare la pista che ci riavvicina a quanto è confor­me all’Anima, a quanto vuole l’Anima. Ciò vale so­prattutto quando l’anima ci vuol far giungere a una trasformazione contro la quale il nostro ego fa resistenza, oppure quando ciò significa dover cambiare strada. Lasciare il noto e avventurarsi nell’ignoto. Liberarsi si schemi obsoleti e abitudini muffose. Quando avvertiamo confusione, dissonanza, sentiamo che qualcosa non quadra più, quando intuiamo che da qualche parte deve verificarsi una mutazione, una espansione quella è l’anima che sbuffa, smania, brama vita nova. La furia dell’Innamoramento scuote la coscienza che dorme nel sogno della materia e la spinge ad uscir fuori, incontrare, “mettersi insieme”, unirsi e portare alla luce una nuova vita, un nuovo progetto, un nuovo senso. La vita materiale ci rende pigri, negli automatismi della vita ordinaria siamo un po’ in trance. Inconsapevoli come bimbi. Tendiamo alla catatonia, l’anima ci tiene svegli. Attivi. L’anima è umile (non modesta: “La modestia è la virtù degli imbecilli Oscar Wilde”) sa nell’umiltà concimare il terreno della vita e dell’uomo attraverso l’autenticità, l’accoglimento delle contraddizioni, la bontà figlia di una cattiveria (captivus = prigioniero) riconosciuta e accolta come possibile scelta, ma non scelta. L’anima ci consegna in mano al nemico (il vero nemico è sempre dentro di noi), e ci da la possibilità di risolvere il conflitto. (Amate i vostri nemici). L’anima è innocente (non ingenua), innocente nel senso che permea, sente, accoglie tutto in buona fede (con fiducia) come se fosse sempre la prima volta; s’indigna, anche fortemente, ma mai si sconvolge. L’anima non è mai assolutamente quiete, serenità, acquisizione di sicurezze certe. L’anima è turbinio di energia, anche inquieta, ma sempre con un senso ultimo, mai irrequieta o irascibile. Si piega ma non si spezza. L’anima è l’ancora che si disancora mille volte e mille volte si ancora, non importa dove, importa come. L’anima è la relazione tra tutti e tutto, non si nasconde mai, siamo noi che non vogliamo vederla o sentirla e allora ci spinge, letteralmente ci spinge verso il senso. L’anima è semplicemente inevitabile e ineluttabile quindi prima o poi ti tocca rispondere alla sua chiamata. È il contrario dell’angoscia di kirkeghiana memoria, l’angoscia come una volontà irrealizzabile di perdita dell’anima, l’anima come contenitore che avvolge teneramente, accarezza e risolve l’angoscia. L’Anima tutto ha in sé e ne da senso, contiene il tempo e contemporaneamente da il tempo. L’Anima è il soffio, di una persona innamorata all’amato, che toglie dolcemente una foglia appoggiatasi sul viso avvicinando le labbra prima alla guancia e poi agli occhi aperti in uno sfioramento di complicità.


----------



## Duchessa (1 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L’Anima, è il vento che gonfia le ali della vita e la persuade all’eterno divenire, a generare e a rigenerarsi senza sosta, a essere sempre pregna. Ogni materia è vivente ed è una manifestazione della vita eterna. “La nostra vita è l’anima che si fa riconoscere mediante il proprio frutto, il corpo”, (Henry D. Thoreau). L’anima plasma il corpo umano. Il corpo e la mente sono i veicoli in cui l’Anima trova espressione nella nostra vita. Quanto più il modo in cui intendiamo la nostra vita, coincide con il punto di vista dell’anima, tanto più siamo soddisfatti. L’Anima è la Grande Giocatrice che, quando la vita si impaluda e isterilisce, rimescola le carte e distribuisce un’altra mano affinché l’energia torni a scorrere e la vita a fruttificare. L’Anima è la Grande Seduttrice, incessantemente alla caccia dell’Essere, lo scova dagli abissi del sonno e lo attira all’esistere (ex-sistere = uscire dalla stabilità, dalla fissità). Quando l’Anima chiama, spinge impetuoso il vento dell’Innamoramento verso la vita, il vento della conoscenza (conoscere = amare). Nell’aria frizza un profumo di primavera che scompiglia i pensieri ammuffiti nella sedimentazione delle certezze acquisite, risveglia e rimette in moto la mente intorpidita nella stantia routine dell’inverno quotidiano. È l’Anima che ci fa lo sgambetto, ci trasforma in personaggi patetici e imbranati, ci fa precipitare nella crisi più profonda, affinché ci risvegliamo, ci convertiamo, fino a ritrovare la pista che ci riavvicina a quanto è confor­me all’Anima, a quanto vuole l’Anima. Ciò vale so­prattutto quando l’anima ci vuol far giungere a una trasformazione contro la quale il nostro ego fa resistenza, oppure quando ciò significa dover cambiare strada. Lasciare il noto e avventurarsi nell’ignoto. Liberarsi si schemi obsoleti e abitudini muffose. Quando avvertiamo confusione, dissonanza, sentiamo che qualcosa non quadra più, quando intuiamo che da qualche parte deve verificarsi una mutazione, una espansione quella è l’anima che sbuffa, smania, brama vita nova. La furia dell’Innamoramento scuote la coscienza che dorme nel sogno della materia e la spinge ad uscir fuori, incontrare, “mettersi insieme”, unirsi e portare alla luce una nuova vita, un nuovo progetto, un nuovo senso. La vita materiale ci rende pigri, negli automatismi della vita ordinaria siamo un po’ in trance. Inconsapevoli come bimbi. Tendiamo alla catatonia, l’anima ci tiene svegli. Attivi. L’anima è umile (non modesta: “La modestia è la virtù degli imbecilli Oscar Wilde”) sa nell’umiltà concimare il terreno della vita e dell’uomo attraverso l’autenticità, l’accoglimento delle contraddizioni, la bontà figlia di una cattiveria (captivus = prigioniero) riconosciuta e accolta come possibile scelta, ma non scelta. L’anima ci consegna in mano al nemico (il vero nemico è sempre dentro di noi), e ci da la possibilità di risolvere il conflitto. (Amate i vostri nemici). L’anima è innocente (non ingenua), innocente nel senso che permea, sente, accoglie tutto in buona fede (con fiducia) come se fosse sempre la prima volta; s’indigna, anche fortemente, ma mai si sconvolge. L’anima non è mai assolutamente quiete, serenità, acquisizione di sicurezze certe. L’anima è turbinio di energia, anche inquieta, ma sempre con un senso ultimo, mai irrequieta o irascibile. Si piega ma non si spezza. L’anima è l’ancora che si disancora mille volte e mille volte si ancora, non importa dove, importa come. L’anima è la relazione tra tutti e tutto, non si nasconde mai, siamo noi che non vogliamo vederla o sentirla e allora ci spinge, letteralmente ci spinge verso il senso. L’anima è semplicemente inevitabile e ineluttabile quindi prima o poi ti tocca rispondere alla sua chiamata. È il contrario dell’angoscia di kirkeghiana memoria, l’angoscia come una volontà irrealizzabile di perdita dell’anima, l’anima come contenitore che avvolge teneramente, accarezza e risolve l’angoscia. L’Anima tutto ha in sé e ne da senso, contiene il tempo e contemporaneamente da il tempo. L’Anima è il soffio, di una persona innamorata all’amato, che toglie dolcemente una foglia appoggiatasi sul viso avvicinando le labbra prima alla guancia e poi agli occhi aperti in uno sfioramento di complicità.


.. non c'è altro da aggiungere...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

*riprenderlo*

Il suo amore piove su di me fluido come una brezza
L’ascolto respirare sembrano le onde del mare
Stavo pensando tutto di lei, bruciando di rabbia e desiderio
Vorticavamo nel buio: la terra era in fiamme

Potrebbe riprenderlo, potrebbe riprenderlo un giorno

Cosi la spio, le faccio premesse che non posso mantenere
Poi sento la sua risata innalzarsi, innalzarsi dal profondo
E le faccio provare il suo amore per me,
predo tutto quello che posso
E la spingo fino al limite per vedere se si spezzerà.

Potrebbe riprenderlo, potrebbe riprenderlo un giorno

Ora ho visto gli avvertimenti, che gridavano da tutti i lati
È facile ignorarli e Dio sa che ci ho provato
Tutta questa tentazione, ha trasformato la mia fede in menzogne
Fino a che non sono riuscito a vedere il pericolo
o a sentire la marea montante.

Può riprenderlo, lo riprenderà un giorno

Può riprenderlo, lo riprenderà un giorno

Lo riprenderà, lo riprenderà un giorno


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa...
> Non mi sono mai pettinato in vita mia...
> E ogni anno al mio compleanno c'è chi mi regala un pettine...
> Ora ho capito perchè...
> ...


W Lothar!
El mejo omo del mondo!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

*Felicità è fare pace con sè stessi*

Seneca saluta il suo Lucilio

Credi che questo sia capitato soltanto a te e ti meravigli come di una cosa straordinaria che, nonostante le tue preregrinazioni così lunghe e tanti cambiamenti di località, non ti sei scrollato di dosso la tristezza e il peso che opprimono la tua mente? Devi cambiare d’animo, non di cielo. Puoi anche attraversare il mare,

Terre e città retrocedano pure

come dice il nostro Virgilio: ebbene, i tuoi difetti ti seguiranno ovunque andrai. A un tale che esprimeva questa stessa lamentela Socrate disse: “Perché ti stupisci, se i lunghi viaggi non ti servono, dal momento che porti in giro te stesso? Ti incalza il medesimo motivo che ti ha spinto fuori di casa, lontano”. A che può giovare vedere nuovi paesi? A che serve conoscere città e luoghi diversi? E’ uno sballottamento che sfocia nel vuoto. Domandi come mai questa fuga non ti è utile? Tu fuggi con te stesso. Devi deporre il fardello che grava sul tuo animo, altrimenti prima non ti piacerà alcun luogo. Ora il tuo stato d’animo è identico, pensaci bene, a quello della veggente che Virgilio ci presenta già sconvolta e stimolata da un pungolo, invasa da uno spirito estraneo:

La veggente delira e cerca di scacciare dal petto

il grande dio.

Vai di qua e di là per scuotere il peso che ti sta addosso e che diventa ancor più fastidioso in conseguenza della tua stessa agitazione. Analogamente su una nave i pesi ben stabili premono di meno, mentre i carichi che si spostano, rollando in modo diseguale, mandano più rapidamente a fondo quella parte su cui essi gravano. Qualunque cosa tu faccia, la fai contro di te e con lo stesso movimento ti arrechi un danno: infatti stai scuotendo un ammalato. Ma quando ti sarai liberato da questo male, qualsiasi cambiamento di località diverrà un piacere. Ti releghino pure nelle terre più lontane; ebbene, in qualsivoglia cantuccio di terra barbara in cui ti troverai per forza ad abitare, quella sede, qualche che sia, ti sarà ospitale. Più che la meta del tuo viaggio importa lo spirito con cui l’hai raggiunta, e pertanto non dobbiamo subordinare il nostro animo ad alcun luogo. Bisogna vivere con questa convinzione: “Non sono nato per un solo cantuccio di terra, la mia patria è l’universo intero”. Se questo concetto ti fosse trasparente, non ti meraviglieresti di non trovare alcun conforto nella varietà delle regioni in cui di bel nuovo di rechi per la noia delle precedenti. Infatti ti sarebbe piaciuta la prima in cui saresti capitato, e poi anche di volta in volta avresti gradito le successive, se avessi considerato ciascuna come interamente tua. Ora non viaggi, ma erri e ti lasci trasportare, passi da una località all’altra, benché ciò che cerchi, il vivere secondo virtù, si trovi in altro luogo. Ci può essere qualcosa di più caotico del Foro? Eppure persino qui si potrebbe vivere in pace, se questa scelta fosse assolutamente necessaria. Ma se ci fosse consentito di acquartierarci dove si vuole, io fuggirei anche la vista e le vicinanze del Foro. Infatti, come i luoghi con un clima pestilenziale intaccano  perfino la salute più solida, così anche per una sana disposizione mentale – tuttavia non ancora perfetta e in fase di rinvigorimento – alcune situazione producono effetti poco salutari. Non sono d’accordo con quelli che si gettano in mezzo ai marosi e con quelli che, apprezzando una vita esagitata, lottano ogni giorno con grande coraggio contro difficoltà concrete. Il saggio sopporterà questa situazione, non la sceglierà, e preferirà essere in pace piuttosto che in battaglia: non si ricava granché dall’avere liquidato i propri vizi, se poi ci si vede costretti a scontrarsi con quelli degli altri. “Trenta tiranni” tu dici “si piazzarono intorno a Socrate, ma non riuscirono a spezzare il suo animo”. Che importa quanti sono i padroni. La schiavitù è una sola: chi ha saputo disprezzarla è libero, per quanto grande sia lo stuolo dei tiranni.

E’ il momento di finire, ma non prima di avere pagato il pedaggio. “Inizio di salute è la consapevolezza dell’errore commesso”. Mi sembra che Epicuro abbia espresso in modo egregio questo pensiero; infatti, chi non sa di sbagliare, non vuole neppure correggersi; conviene dunque che tu ti sorprenda in errore prima di cominciare a correggerti. Alcuni si vantano dei propri difetti: pensi che abbia in mente qualche rimedio chi annovera i suoi difetti tra le virtù? Orbene, per quanto tu puoi, metti te stesso in stato di accusa, inquisisciti, sostieni prima il ruolo di accusatore, poi di giudice, e da ultimo, di difensore. Talvolta sii duro con te stesso. Stammi bene.

tratto dalle Epistulae morales ad Lucilium, Liber Tertius, epistula XXVIII, Seneca; la traduzione in italiano è di Fernando Solinas


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> W Lothar!
> El mejo omo del mondo!ed ecco che correggo il mio post.basta rispondersi e scrivere o cancellare dentro il quote


w la felicità


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

Lungo i bivi della tua strada incontri le altre vite, conoscerle o non conoscerle, viverle a fondo o lasciarle perdere dipende soltanto dalla scelta che fai in un attimo; anche se non lo sai, tra proseguire dritto o deviare spesso si gioca la tua esistenza, quella di chi ti sta vicino.”
*Susanna Tamaro*


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

l’amore non è essere capiti senza bisogno di parlare..
…è poter parlare di tutto sapendo che saremo capiti.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

*Ti è mai successo*


_Ti è mai successo di sentirti al centro_
_al centro di ogni cosa_
_al centro di quest’universo_
_e mentre il mondo gira_
_lascialo girare_
_che tanto pensi_
_di esser l’unico a poterlo fare_
_sei così al centro_
_che se vuoi lo puoi anche fermare_
_cambiarne il senso_
_della direzione per tornare          _
_nei luoghi e il tempo_
_in cui hai perso ali, sogni e cuore_
_a me è successo_
_e ora so volare_

_ti è mai successo di sentirti altrove_
_i piedi fermi a terra_
_e l’anima leggera andare_
_andare via lontano e oltre_
_dove immaginare_
_non ha più limiti_
_hai un nuovo mondo da inventare_
_sei così altrove_
_che non riesci neanche più a tornare_
_ma non ti importa_
_perché è troppo bello da restare_
_nei luoghi e il tempo_
_in cui hai trovato ali, sogni e cuore_
_a me è successo_
_e ora so viaggiare_

_oltre_
_questa stupida rabbia per niente_
_oltre l’odio che sputa la gente_
_sulla vita che è meno importante_
_di tutto l’orgoglio_
_che non serve a niente_
_oltre i muri e i confini del mondo_
_verso un cielo più alto e profondo_
_delle cose che ognuno rincorre_
_e non se ne accorge_
_che non sono niente_

_ti è mai successo di guardare il mare_
_fissare un punto all’orizzonte e dire:_
_” è questo il modo in cui vorrei scappare_
_andando avanti sempre avanti senza mai arrivare “_
_in fondo in fondo è questo il senso del nostro vagare_
_felicità è qualcosa da cercare senza mai trovare_
_gettarsi in acqua e non temere di annegare_
_a me è successo_
_e ora so volare_

_oltre_
_questa stupida rabbia per niente_
_oltre l’odio che sputa la gente_
_sulla vita che è meno importante_
_di tutto l’ orgoglio_
_che non serve a niente_
_oltre i muri e i confini del mondo_
_verso un cielo più alto e profondo_
_delle cose che ognuno rincorre_
_e non se ne accorge_
_che non sono niente_

_ti è mai successo di voler tornare_
_a tutto quello che credevi fosse da fuggire_
_e non sapere proprio come fare_
_ci fosse almeno un modo uno per ricominciare_
_pensare in fondo che non era così male_
_che amore è se non hai niente più da odiare_
_restare in bilico è meglio che cadere_
_a me è successo e ora so restare_


----------



## lunaiena (23 Settembre 2012)

Capire cosa sia l'amore...



“Voi capirete cosa sia veramente l’amore quando smetterete di considerarlo un sentimento.
Il  sentimento è obbligatoriamente soggetto a variazioni a seconda che si  rivolga all’una o all’altra persona, mentre il vero amore è uno stato di  coscienza indipendente dagli esseri e dalle circostanze.
*Amare*, non significa _nutrire un sentimento_ per qualcuno, bensì vivere nell’amore e fare ogni cosa con amore: parlare, camminare, mangiare, respirare, studiare con amore…
Amare  significa aver accordato tutti i propri organi, tutte le proprie  cellule e tutte le proprie facoltà, affinché vibrino all’unisono nella  luce e nella pace.
L’amore è dunque uno stato di coscienza permanente.
Colui  che ha raggiunto quello stato di coscienza sente che tutto il suo  essere è impregnato di fluidi divini, e tutto ciò che fa è una melodia.”
*Omraam Mikhaël Aïvanhov*


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

*L'amore*

A volte l’ amore arriva all’ improvviso, ti scuote talmente forte che quando succede, accade tutto così veloce e te ne accorgi solo quando ci sei dentro. Non sai se avere paura o sentirti felice. La verità è che quando l’ amore arriva, non vuole fare del male a nessuno, e tu che ami forte, ti lasci andare con tutto te stesso, mettendo da parte le tue difese..perchè solo chi ama davvero sà che in amore non esistono regole.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

*xt*

Quando ci si perde dentro l’ anima di una persona, non ti preoccupi di capire dove sei finito e quale sarà o meno la strada giusta da seguire, ti lasci andare e basta, ti abbandoni completamente lì dentro con l’idea di essere al sicuro, con quella sensazione di trovarti già da tanto tempo in un “luogo” conosciuto.
mpuc


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

*il libro della vita*

Era scritto nel libro della vita
“colui che verrà
lascerà una ferita”
Lo amerai, ti amerà.
Un battito d’ali
il tempo è finito
un’altra storia
un altro vestito.
Non suona più l’armonica
ne pianoforte o violino,
finita l’annata del buon vino.
Vibravano le note sino in cielo,
là,  nel soffitto viola
che più non era,
alberi infiniti…
coi minuti scanditi.
Là, un giorno è entrata
prorompente la primavera…
ora s’è fatto scuro..
s’è fatta sera..


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2012)

*siamo come candele accese*

Siamo come candele accese.
 Il rosso della fiamma non è l’unico colore, ma solo il più esterno e visibile. 
Ci sono anche il giallo e il blu: alla base, intorno allo stoppino.
 Allo stesso modo in noi convivono tre livelli di «combustione»: il rosso delle passioni all’esterno, il giallo delle emozioni e, alla base, il blu dello spirito.
Chi passa la vita a inseguire passioni per provare emozioni fa una cosa molto vitale, ma insufficiente ed è per questo che rischia di rimanere sempre inappagato.
Per trarre dai sensi tutto ciò che possono darti, occorre lavorare sullo strato più profondo e nascosto.
 Imparare a cercare le risposte all’interno e non all’infuori di te. 
Altrimenti sarai sempre vittima delle circostanze e degli ondeggiamenti emotivi altrui.

Cuori allo specchio......


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Siamo come candele accese.
> Il rosso della fiamma non è l’unico colore, ma solo il più esterno e visibile.
> Ci sono anche il giallo e il blu: alla base, intorno allo stoppino.
> Allo stesso modo in noi convivono tre livelli di «combustione»: il rosso delle passioni all’esterno, il giallo delle emozioni e, alla base, il blu dello spirito.
> ...


[video=youtube;Xk54SwN51rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk54SwN51rY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

*una storia vera*

Qualche anno fa, alle Paraolimpiadi di Seattle, nove atleti, tutti mentalmente o fisicamente disabili erano pronti sulla linea di partenza dei 100 metri. 
Allo sparo della pistola, iniziarono la gara, non tutti correndo, ma con la voglia di arrivare e vincere. In tre correvano, un piccolo ragazzino cadde sull'asfalto, fece un paio di capriole e cominciò a piangere. 
Gli altri otto sentirono il ragazzino piangere. Rallentarono e guardarono indietro. Si fermarono e tornarono indietro... ciascuno di loro. Una ragazza con la sindrome di Down si sedette accanto a lui e cominciò a baciarlo e a dire: "Adesso stai meglio?" Allora, tutti e nove si abbracciarono e camminarono verso la linea del traguardo. 

Tutti nello stadio si alzarono, e gli applausi andarono avanti per parecchi minuti. Persone che erano presenti raccontano ancora la storia. 
Perché? 
Perché dentro di noi sappiamo che: la cosa importante nella vita va oltre il vincere per se stessi. La cosa importante in questa vita è aiutare gli altri a vincere, anche se comporta rallentare e cambiare la nostra corsa. "Una candela non ci perde niente nell'accendere un'altra candela".


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa, alle Paraolimpiadi di Seattle, nove atleti, tutti mentalmente o fisicamente disabili erano pronti sulla linea di partenza dei 100 metri.
> Allo sparo della pistola, iniziarono la gara, non tutti correndo, ma con la voglia di arrivare e vincere. In tre correvano, un piccolo ragazzino cadde sull'asfalto, fece un paio di capriole e cominciò a piangere.
> Gli altri otto sentirono il ragazzino piangere. Rallentarono e guardarono indietro. Si fermarono e tornarono indietro... ciascuno di loro. Una ragazza con la sindrome di Down si sedette accanto a lui e cominciò a baciarlo e a dire: "Adesso stai meglio?" Allora, tutti e nove si abbracciarono e camminarono verso la linea del traguardo.
> 
> ...


bellissimo post, Luna. :up:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa, alle Paraolimpiadi di Seattle, nove atleti, tutti mentalmente o fisicamente disabili erano pronti sulla linea di partenza dei 100 metri.
> Allo sparo della pistola, iniziarono la gara, non tutti correndo, ma con la voglia di arrivare e vincere. In tre correvano, un piccolo ragazzino cadde sull'asfalto, fece un paio di capriole e cominciò a piangere.
> Gli altri otto sentirono il ragazzino piangere. Rallentarono e guardarono indietro. Si fermarono e tornarono indietro... ciascuno di loro. Una ragazza con la sindrome di Down si sedette accanto a lui e cominciò a baciarlo e a dire: "Adesso stai meglio?" Allora, tutti e nove si abbracciarono e camminarono verso la linea del traguardo.
> 
> ...


:up: bellissimo luna


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

*Ho imparato così tanto da voi, Uomini… **Ho imparato che ognuno **vuole vivere sulla cima della montagna, **senza sapere che la vera felicità **sta nel come questa montagna è stata scalata.(marquez)







*​


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

*La felicità è vivere i nostri limiti!*

Dicono che non ci possiamo baciare i gomiti, ma però possiamo piegarli, lavare e muovere.
Quando verifichiamo le nostre impossibilità, ci accorgiamo che possiamo accettare e affrontare i nostri limiti, e imparare a vedere nelle nostre limitazioni un fatto normale. Voglio dire, esseri vaganti nel tempo spazio che ci è dato di vivere ornando con la nostra presenza gli altri e soprattutto lasciandoci ornare, perchè no?

Gli elefanti non saltano.
Ma che casin sarebbe se saltassero?

Ma magari l'elefante è un essere che neanche si sogna di mettere a saltare.

La giraffa si pulisce le orecchie con la lingua...un motivo ci sarà...per cui lei possiede questa abilità straordinaria.

Ma ciò non rende la giraffa più nobile o intelligente, solo dotata diversamente.

Pare che Edison avesse paura del buio, laonde per cui aveva serissimi motivi per inventare la lampadina.

La necessità aguzza l'ingegno e le limitazioni ci spingono a cercare soluzioni nuove, a mutare strategia continuamente, perchè noi siamo di più di quello che pensiamo, facciamo costruiamo e comprendiamo.

Procedere nonostante i limiti, le difficoltà e gli errori.
Magari eccoci immersi nei nostri dibattiti interiori...nessuno sa nè come, nè quando riemergeremo, ma dentro abbiamo quella cosa che ci fa dire un giorno intravederemo la luce e la risposta a tutte queste questioni che ci attanagliano.

A volte eccoci elefanti che non riusciamo a saltare, oppure eccoci giraffe che compiamo cose strabilianti.

Perfino la smemoratezza aiuta...
Dicono che gli scoiattoli si dimenticano dove hanno sotterrato le ghiande...
Ma sono loro a piantare milioni di alberi nel mondo intero...da ghiande sotterrate da loro e poi dimenticate...


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa guardavo la "mia bambina" 15anni ormai cresciuta...
> Se la madre come deciso andava fino in fondo non sarebbe mai nata...
> Una decisione comunque difficile data  da un sacco di valutazioni..
> Quindici anni fa questa cosa dalla pancia "doveva essere mandata via " ,la madre partì era tutto deciso l'appuntamento era preso ....
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

*La paura di fidarsi*

La paura è sempre legata ad un evento temuto, altrimenti non sarebbe. E il problema è proprio in quel evento temuto. Fidarsi completamente di un’altra persona significa mettere nelle mani di questa il nostro equilibrio e la nostra felicità….perchè sarà lei ad avere le chiavi del nostro essere….significa mettersi nello stato psicologico del bisogno, quello che gli psicologi chiamano il bambino interiore. Ma tali proiezioni sono entrambe trappole. La paura è dovuta al fatto che abbiamo messo la nostra realizzazione fuori di noi e quindi fuori dal nostro controllo, mentre dal lato positivo, la fiducia poggia su gambe malferme perchè poggia su un altro essere umano che può cedere, tradire, oppure semplicemente cambiare. Vorremmo noi avere la totale responsabilità della felicità di un altro? Essere gli artefici di una dipendenza? No. Se siamo saggi. Allora ancora una volta il problema non è fidarsi od avere paura, due lati della stessa falsa moneta , ma avere equilibrio e fiducia non condizionati ad eventi, ma da essi indipendenti. Se diventiamo capaci di serenità anche senza la proiezione sull’altro, la paura cesserà e la fiducia poggerà sulla roccia.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Novembre 2012)

*cogli l'occasione*

Smettila di tormentarti tanto. 
Ogni cosa segue comunque il suo corso, e per quanto uno possa fare del suo meglio, a volte è impossibile evitare che qualcuno rimanga ferito. 
E’ la vita
. Faccio un po’ il grillo parlante ma è ora che tu cominci a imparare certi meccanismi della vita. 
A volte tu ti sforzi troppo di adattare la vita ai tuoi meccanismi.
 Se non vuoi finire anche tu in una clinica psichiatrica cerca di essere un po’ più aperto e di abbandonarti di più alla vita così come viene. 
D’altra parte chi può sapere quale sia la cosa migliore per tutti alla lunga?
 Perciò tu senza farti scrupoli a causa di qualcuno, se vedi una possibilità di felicità per te, cogli quell’occasione e sii felice.”


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2012)

*Pensa a te stessa...*

Ma...
Dalla a me...

Che so sempre cosa farne...

La gnocca è come la precedenza
Nel dubbio

darla sempre...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma...
> *Dalla a me...*
> 
> Che so sempre cosa farne...
> ...


Contaci:mrgreen:


----------



## Duchessa (3 Novembre 2012)

"La felicità non è una semplice e piacevole sensazione ma è un profondo senso di serenità e di completezza. Uno stato che continuamente pervade e sottende tutti gli stati emozionali e tutte le gioie e i dolori che possono arrivare."
(M. Ricard)


----------



## Duchessa (4 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dicono che non ci possiamo baciare i gomiti, ma però possiamo piegarli, lavare e muovere.
> Quando verifichiamo le nostre impossibilità, ci accorgiamo che possiamo accettare e affrontare i nostri limiti, e imparare a vedere nelle nostre limitazioni un fatto normale. Voglio dire, esseri vaganti nel tempo spazio che ci è dato di vivere ornando con la nostra presenza gli altri e soprattutto lasciandoci ornare, perchè no?
> 
> Gli elefanti non saltano.
> ...


Che bel conforto questo post. grazie..


----------



## Duchessa (4 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Smettila di tormentarti tanto.
> Ogni cosa segue comunque il suo corso, e per quanto uno possa fare del suo meglio, a volte è impossibile evitare che qualcuno rimanga ferito.
> E’ la vita
> . Faccio un po’ il grillo parlante ma è ora che tu cominci a imparare certi meccanismi della vita.
> ...


:umile:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

Questo è solo un giorno come un altro elimino le insicurezze, posso vedere che il buio le corroderà, 
guardando con la cosa dell'occhio posso vedere che la luce del giornoirromperà lontano, per il deserto nel cielo
 Sarai la mia ispirazione?
 non dare il tuo amore a chiunque
non ti farò mai stare male, mai
la vita è più intricata di quanto possa sembrare sii sempre te stesso per tutto il tragitto
vivendo attraverso lo spirito dei tuoi sogni.
TSM


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

*la pioggia dentro....By Stellina...*

e piango...piango come una bambina con i goccioloni che mi rigano le guance. e voi direte cara sei triste? no piango per un moto di tenerezza da parte di lui che mi ha sciolto il cuore. sono anni che piango pochissimo e se quando l'ho fatto era per rabbia che dovevo inghiottire...
e oggi col viso rigato mi guardo e mi viene da dire oggi sono felice... è come se quel gesto banale ma in qualche modo da me molto desiderato mi avesse stappato le emozioni...mi sento leggera e quasi felice...un po' come i bambini il giorno di natale... è riuscito a stupirmi con una banalità. e se mi stupisco sono ancora viva dentro.
scusate volevo condividere


siamo due introversi...per molti dire o fare un gesto è cosa da nulla...per me no, per lui no. da sempre ho paura di ferire gli altri e ho sempre trattenuto tutto. gli estroversi se qualcosa li turba lo verbalizzano, magari gridano anche si incazzano ma lo verbalizzano. un introverso si turba e rimane immobilizzato, paralizzato. 1000 pensieri e neanche una parola o al massimo un sorriso. poi con gli anni impari a mascherare questa sensibilità, fragilità...impari che anche se vai in mille pezzi a pochi fregherà. la gente è miope.
un estroverso se è felice se sta bene lo comunica, un introverso se lo tiene dentro, lo culla come una gioia.
a volte paiamo un po' distaccati e fortissimi ma non è così.
mi ha sciolto il fatto di vedere che ci stiamo provando ad aprirci, che ci stiamo impegnando nonostante i nostri limiti, i nostri difetti e tutte le ostlità. e voi direte ovvio in una relazione...ma voi magari siete dei gran culoni estroversi...vi invidio un po' sapete??!!! 
per me al di là delle parole, dei gesti, dei fatti questa è la più grande prova d'amore. mi tolgo un po' di corazza, ti vengo vicino, mi sforzo anche a fare quel passettino perchè so che tu vali per me. nessuna dichiarazione di amore strillata, nessun mazzo di rose in ufficio...ma solo amore che muove anche gli alberi con le radici.
e non riesco a smettere di piangere.... in ufficio iniziano a pensare che sia impazzita!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Penso che valga la pena di leggerlo...

http://www.forumromanum.org/literature/cicero/amic_i.html

Ma questo innanzitutto credo, che l’amicizia non vi può essere se non tra i buoni. E non intendo l’espressione nel senso più rigoroso, come quelli che ne discutono con troppa sottigliezza, forse correttamente, ma con poca utilità pratica. Asseriscono, infatti, che nessuno è buono se non il saggio. Sia pure. Ma per saggezza intendono quella che finora nessun mortale ha mai raggiunto: noi invece dobbiamo guardare a quelle cose che sono nella pratica e nel vivere comune, non quelle che si immaginano e si desiderano. Mai io direi che Caio Fabrizio, Manio Curio, Tiberio Coruncanio, che i nostri avi ritenevano saggi, siano stati saggi secondo il metro di costoro. Perciò si tengano pure il loro concetto di saggezza, odioso ed incomprensibile, ma ammettano che quelli sono stati virtuosi. Ma non faranno neppure questo, sosterranno che ciò non può esser concesso se non al saggio.

19 Trattiamo dunque l'argomento, come si suol dire, con la 'grassa Minerva' (=con grossolano buon senso, alla buona). Quelli che si comportano, vivono in modo tale che venga provata la loro lealtà, la loro integrità, la loro equità, la loro generosità e che non vi sia in essi alcuna cupidigia, dissolutezza, imprudenza e vi sia invece grande fermezza, come l'ebbero coloro che ora ho nominato, questi uomini, come sono stati ritenuti virtuosi, così crediamo che debbano essere chiamati, perché seguono, per quanto possano gli uomini, la natura, la migliore guida del vivere bene. Così infatti mi sembra di capire che siamo nati affinché vi sia tra tutti una sorta di vincolo, tanto maggiore quanto più uno si trova vicino. Perciò i concittadini sono da preferirsi agli stranieri, i parenti agli estranei. Con questi infatti la natura medesima genera l'amicizia, ma questa non ha abbastanza saldezza. Infatti in questo l'amicizia è superiore alla parentela, perché dalla parentela si può togliere l'affetto, mentre dall'amicizia no; infatti, tolto l'affetto, viene tolto all'amicizia il suo nome, mentre alla parentela rimane.

20 Inoltre, quanta sia la forza dell'amicizia, da ciò si può benissimo capire, che dall'infinito vincolo del genere umano, che la stessa natura ha costituito, il legame diviene così stretto e così chiuso, che tutto l'affetto si instaura tra due o tra poche persone. Infatti l'amicizia non è niente altro che un accordo su tutte le cose divine ed umane, con benevolenza ed affetto; di esse certo non so se, eccettuata la sapienza, sia stato dato nulla di meglio all'uomo da parte degli dei immortali. Alcuni danno maggior importanza alla ricchezza, altri alla buona salute, altri al potere, altri agli onori, molti anche ai piaceri. Questi ultimi sono di certo propri delle bestie, le altre cose caduche ed incerte, poste non tanto nelle nostre volontà, quanto nella volubilità del caso. Coloro invece che ripongono il sommo bene nella virtù, certo fanno benissimo, ma questa stessa virtù genera l'amicizia e la mantiene e senza la virtù non vi può essere in nessun modo amicizia.

21 Allora interpretiamo la virtù secondo il senso comune della vita e del nostro linguaggio e non valutiamola, come certi sapienti, con ridondanza di parole e annoveriamo tra gli uomini virtuosi coloro che son ritenuti tali, i Paolo, i Catone, i Galo, gli Scipione, i Filo. Essi si contentarono della vita di tutti i giorni, e poi tralasciamo quelli che non si trovano in nessun luogo.

22 Dunque l’amicizia tra uomini siffatti ha tante opportunità che a stento posso enumerare. Innanzitutto come può essere “vitale”, come dice Ennio, una vita che non trovi soddisfazione nel reciproco affetto di un amico? Cosa vi è di più dolce dell’avere una persona con la quale poter parlare come a te stesso? E che gran frutto vi sarebbe nella prosperità, se non avessi qualcuno che ne godesse allo stesso modo tuo? Certamente sarebbe arduo sopportare le avversità senza uno che le sopportasse con maggior partecipazione di te. Infine tutte le altre cose che si desiderano servono ciascuna per singole cose: la ricchezza, per goderne; la potenza, per essere riverito; gli onori, per ricevere lodi; i piaceri, per dilettarsi; la buona salute, per stare lontano dal dolore e per disporre delle forze del corpo. L’amicizia racchiude in sé molte cose. Dovunque tu vada, essa è a tua disposizione, non è allontanata da nessun


----------



## iosonoio (7 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa guardavo la "mia bambina" 15anni ormai cresciuta...
> Se la madre come deciso andava fino in fondo non sarebbe mai nata...
> Una decisione comunque difficile data  da un sacco di valutazioni..
> Quindici anni fa questa cosa dalla pancia "doveva essere mandata via " ,la madre partì era tutto deciso l'appuntamento era preso ....
> ...


Io purtroppo vivo una situazione diversa: mia figlia ha 13 anni e adesso vive con me. La porto a scuola, la aiuto a studiare, l'accompagno a comperare i vestiti, ma quando la guardo non provo più quell'emozione che provavo un tempo. Quando vivevamo in tre era differente, la seguivo meno, eppure ero più felice; a giocarci ero solo io, la accompagnavo alle feste o l'andavo a vedere alle recite e ai saggi ed ero un papà soddisfatto. Ora faccio di più, ma non è la stessa cosa di prima...non so perchè, non riesco a capire...
Eppure ha scelto di vivere con me, dovrei essere soddisfatto, ma non lo sono. Non è il peso della responsabilità, non è che mi ricorda la madre, forse èche non è più bambina però lei è sempre serena, eppure manca quell'emozione di prima...
Potrei dire di essere felice, ma sento che qualcosa dentro di me manca, la cosa che mi fa sentire in colpa è il fatto di non essere stato capace di tenere unita la mia famiglia, di non aver accettato, mi sento in colpa perchè mia figlia deve vivere senza il papà e la mamma vicini...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Io purtroppo vivo una situazione diversa: mia figlia ha 13 anni e adesso vive con me. La porto a scuola, la aiuto a studiare, l'accompagno a comperare i vestiti, ma quando la guardo non provo più quell'emozione che provavo un tempo. Quando vivevamo in tre era differente, la seguivo meno, eppure ero più felice; a giocarci ero solo io, la accompagnavo alle feste o l'andavo a vedere alle recite e ai saggi ed ero un papà soddisfatto. Ora faccio di più, ma non è la stessa cosa di prima...non so perchè, non riesco a capire...
> Eppure ha scelto di vivere con me, dovrei essere soddisfatto, ma non lo sono. Non è il peso della responsabilità, non è che mi ricorda la madre, forse èche non è più bambina però lei è sempre serena, eppure manca quell'emozione di prima...
> Potrei dire di essere felice, ma sento che qualcosa dentro di me manca, la cosa che mi fa sentire in colpa è il fatto di non essere stato capace di tenere unita la mia famiglia, di non aver accettato, mi sento in colpa perchè mia figlia deve vivere senza il papà e la mamma vicini...



ANche la mia ha 13 anni...
Ma è dura...dura...dura...

E rido come un matto quando la vedo litigare con sua madre...
Si scannano eh?

Ma mi tocca nascondermi per non ridere....

Mia moglie che fa...
Ehi basta, sei maleducata...

E lei risponde...urlando...
Colpa tua che non sei stata capace di educarmi bene...

Ma come mai ha scelto di vivere con te?
La mia non lo farebbe mai e poi mai...

Poi io sono in mezzo a qualcosa di stranissimo...
Mia figlia è identica a mia madre.
Io sono identico al padre di mia madre.

E ora ho mia madre alle calcagna che mi dice...
Mi stai facendo rivivere tutto quello che ho vissuto con mio padre...

E io a lei...
Ok...con mia figlia userò tutto quanto mi ha insegnato tuo padre su di te...

Sono solo sbiancato quando ho sentito mia figlia dire...
" Io non trovo giusto che..."...

E mi sono detto ma porc...ma porc...ma porc...
L'odiata espressione di mia madre...

Poi mia figlia è gentile con me solo quando ha bisogno di favori.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Io purtroppo vivo una situazione diversa: mia figlia ha 13 anni e adesso vive con me. La porto a scuola, la aiuto a studiare, l'accompagno a comperare i vestiti, ma quando la guardo non provo più quell'emozione che provavo un tempo. Quando vivevamo in tre era differente, la seguivo meno, eppure ero più felice; a giocarci ero solo io, la accompagnavo alle feste o l'andavo a vedere alle recite e ai saggi ed ero un papà soddisfatto. Ora faccio di più, ma non è la stessa cosa di prima...non so perchè, non riesco a capire...
> Eppure ha scelto di vivere con me, dovrei essere soddisfatto, ma non lo sono. Non è il peso della responsabilità, non è che mi ricorda la madre, forse èche non è più bambina però lei è sempre serena, eppure manca quell'emozione di prima...
> Potrei dire di essere felice, ma sento che qualcosa dentro di me manca, la cosa che mi fa sentire in colpa è il fatto di non essere stato capace di tenere unita la mia famiglia, di non aver accettato, mi sento in colpa perchè mia figlia deve vivere senza il papà e la mamma vicini...



Forse la cosa che ti manca è "qualcuno ", forse hai la sensazione di non essere abbaastanza per lei...
La mia sensazione è che quando hai un vuoto ,questo vuoto è lasciato da una persona chissà poi perchè ,ti sembra vivere la vita dall'estrno e non in prima persona ,uno spettatore di quel che succede ...
Trova un punto di sintonia che non sia solo il fare quodidiano...
L'altro giorno dopo dei  fatto accaduti, la morte di una conoscente, e discorsi con una persona con il quale non avevo mai colloquiato più di tanto  ....
 mi sono fermata a riflettere arrivando alla conclusione di quanto è  importante coltivare gli affetti ,gli affetti che si hanno e cercare di riempire ogni piccolo vuoto con quello che si ha senza vagare per il mondo alla ricerca dell'isola che non c'è....


----------



## iosonoio (7 Gennaio 2013)

La mia ex-moglie se n'è andata a vivere con il compagno e mia figlia ha scelto di stare con me. Non le faccio sconti, da lei pretendo che si impegni, mentre la mamma è meno incisiva, non le da regole e invece di preferire la vita più comoda, mia figlia ha deciso di rimanere con me.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> La mia ex-moglie se n'è andata a vivere con il compagno e mia figlia ha scelto di stare con me. Non le faccio sconti, da lei pretendo che si impegni, mentre la mamma è meno incisiva, non le da regole e invece di preferire la vita più comoda, mia figlia ha deciso di rimanere con me.


Beh se lei ha un convivente mi pare logico che la figlia non voglia andarci assieme eh?


----------



## iosonoio (7 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse la cosa che ti manca è "qualcuno ", forse hai la sensazione di non essere abbaastanza per lei...
> La mia sensazione è che quando hai un vuoto ,questo vuoto è lasciato da una persona chissà poi perchè ,ti sembra vivere la vita dall'estrno e non in prima persona ,uno spettatore di quel che succede ...
> Trova un punto di sintonia che non sia solo il fare quodidiano...
> L'altro giorno dopo dei  fatto accaduti, la morte di una conoscente, e discorsi con una persona con il quale non avevo mai colloquiato più di tanto  ....
> mi sono fermata a riflettere arrivando alla conclusione di quanto è  importante coltivare gli affetti ,gli affetti che si hanno e cercare di riempire ogni piccolo vuoto con quello che si ha senza vagare per il mondo alla ricerca dell'isola che non c'è....


Vedi, io non cerco niente perchè mi rendo conto che quello che ho è molto e per questo mi fa rabbia non essere felice come dovrei...
Capisco il valore di quello che ho senza aspettare di perderlo, ma è roprio come dici tu: in questo periodo guardo la vita da spettatore e questo da troppo tempo oramai, ma non vedo cosa potrebbe cambiare il mio stato d'animo, non capisco cosa voglio davvero e non so chiedere a me stesso "ma cosa vuoi?"
 A volte penso che vorrei tornare a "prima" ma era davvero tranquillità? Se era tutto finto, tutto un mascherare, perchè dovrebbe piacermi? Mi piaceva come stavo dentro...tutto qui...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Io purtroppo vivo una situazione diversa: *mia figlia ha 13 anni e adesso vive con me*. La porto a scuola, la aiuto a studiare, l'accompagno a comperare i vestiti, ma quando la guardo non provo più quell'emozione che provavo un tempo. Quando vivevamo in tre era differente, la seguivo meno, eppure ero più felice; a giocarci ero solo io, la accompagnavo alle feste o l'andavo a vedere alle recite e ai saggi ed ero un papà soddisfatto. Ora faccio di più, ma non è la stessa cosa di prima...non so perchè, non riesco a capire...
> Eppure ha scelto di vivere con me, dovrei essere soddisfatto, ma non lo sono. Non è il peso della responsabilità, non è che mi ricorda la madre, forse èche non è più bambina però lei è sempre serena, eppure manca quell'emozione di prima...
> Potrei dire di essere felice, ma sento che qualcosa dentro di me manca, la cosa che mi fa sentire in colpa è il fatto di non essere stato capace di tenere unita la mia famiglia, di non aver accettato, mi sento in colpa perchè mia figlia deve vivere senza il papà e la mamma vicini...


Situazione mooooolto tosta. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## iosonoio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Grazie Sbry...
ho dimenticato di dire che in tutta questa situazione ci ho rimesso molto e non solo moralmente!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Grazie Sbry...
> ho dimenticato di dire che in tutta questa situazione ci ho rimesso molto e non solo moralmente!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Vedi, io non cerco niente perchè mi rendo conto che quello che ho è molto e per questo mi fa rabbia non essere felice come dovrei...
> Capisco il valore di quello che ho senza aspettare di perderlo, ma è roprio come dici tu: in questo periodo guardo la vita da spettatore e questo da troppo tempo oramai, ma non vedo cosa potrebbe cambiare il mio stato d'animo, non capisco cosa voglio davvero e non so chiedere a me stesso "ma cosa vuoi?"
> A volte penso che vorrei tornare a "prima" ma era davvero tranquillità? Se era tutto finto, tutto un mascherare, perchè dovrebbe piacermi? Mi piaceva come stavo dentro...tutto qui...


Ti piaceva quello che credevi che ci fosse.
E poi forse non era tutto falso.


----------



## iosonoio (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piaceva quello che credevi che ci fosse.
> E poi forse non era tutto falso.


:sorriso3:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> :sorriso3:


E' singolare che molti traditi si ritrovino sorpresi anche perché loro stavano bene in quel rapporto.
Probabilmente non ci si chiarisce abbastanza prima e neanche durante una relazione sulle reciproche aspettative.
Non dubito che il più delle volte le aspettative di chi tradisce siano irrealistiche o superficiali o, al contrario, troppo elevate o profonde. Non è questo il problema. Il problema è che non coincidono.
Questo non significa che quegli aspetti che soddisfavano il tradito non ci siano mai stati.

E' successo anche a me.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' singolare che molti traditi si ritrovino sorpresi anche perché loro stavano bene in quel rapporto.
> Probabilmente non ci si chiarisce abbastanza prima e neanche durante una relazione sulle reciproche aspettative.
> Non dubito che il più delle volte le aspettative di chi tradisce siano irrealistiche o superficiali o, al contrario, troppo elevate o profonde. Non è questo il problema. Il problema è che non coincidono.
> Questo non significa che quegli aspetti che soddisfavano il tradito non ci siano mai stati.
> ...


Bel post...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Se vuoi essere triste
 nessuno al mondo può renderti felice. 
Ma se decidi di essere felice 
nessuno e niente può toglierti la felicità!
*Paramhansa Yogananda*


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se vuoi essere triste
> nessuno al mondo può renderti felice.
> Ma se decidi di essere felice
> nessuno e niente può toglierti la felicità!
> *Paramhansa Yogananda*


:singleeye:
FInchè un povero contocchio non incontra la gatta e la volpa...
che gli dicono...
metti qua la tua felicità in mezzo alle nostre tette...
e me la portano viaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quando una persona riesce a determinare i tuoi stati d’animo con la sua sola espressione, allora vuol dire che detiene il POTERE assoluto nella vostra relzione.
Che sia una storia d’amore, o un rapporto d’amicizia, un potere così sbilancia gli equilibri naturali dei due soggetti coinvolti e fa si che l’uno diventi succube dell’altro.
Certo l’equilibrio perfetto ti può  sembrare un’utopia, una meta che anche quando viene raggiunta risulta instabile e precaria, ma non sarà mai pericoloso e ingiusto, quanto lasciare il controllo della propria vita nelle mani di un altra persona, per quanto sia grande il sentimento che provi per lei.
Mai troppo folle..


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando una persona riesce a determinare i tuoi stati d’animo con la sua sola espressione, allora vuol dire che detiene il POTERE assoluto nella vostra relzione.
> Che sia una storia d’amore, o un rapporto d’amicizia, un potere così sbilancia gli equilibri naturali dei due soggetti coinvolti e fa si che l’uno diventi succube dell’altro.
> Certo l’equilibrio perfetto ti può  sembrare un’utopia, una meta che anche quando viene raggiunta risulta instabile e precaria, ma non sarà mai pericoloso e ingiusto, quanto lasciare il controllo della propria vita nelle mani di un altra persona, per quanto sia grande il sentimento che provi per lei.
> Mai troppo folle..


Bellissimo...
E mi dai dello scemo se mi sono lasciato andare sempre con le scialuppe di salvataggio?
Sai Palazzo Pinceton è veramente qualcosa che non puoi immaginare...
Ma quel palazzo aveva un enorme problema...
Un recinto altissimo...
Così un bel giorno mi sono rotto i coglioni...
E l'ho tolto...
Così ora tutti possono venire a prendere a piene mani quello che a loro pare e piace...
Che me frega a me?

Io?
Ovvio no?
Io mi sono ritirato nella torre autoreferenziale no?

Senti questa che carina...
Modernissimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaa....

[video=youtube;OssONRRZA0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OssONRRZA0Y[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2013)

No sicuramente non me lo posso immaginare....
un palazzo lo immagino immenso roba da perdersi
senza sapere poi alla fine cosa c'è veramente dentro
troppo caotico
io mi limito ad una piccola bolla dove ad ogni cosa 
riesco a dare le attenzioni e le cure di cui necessita 
per far si di riuscire a collocarmi sempre in questa  mia piccola dimensione....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No sicuramente non me lo posso immaginare....
> un palazzo lo immagino immenso roba da perdersi
> senza sapere poi alla fine cosa c'è veramente dentro
> troppo caotico
> ...


Invece ho un' amore infinito per le gigantografie...
[video=youtube;NW4o3ddAC5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW4o3ddAC5k[/video]

Ma questa musica rappresenta in minima parte la mia bolla...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

La felicità è una scelta, e cerco di farla tutti i giorni.
 Ci sono momenti in cui non riesco.
 Proprio come te, anche io ho avuto una vita difficile, in modi diversi, ma comunque difficile.
Però, invece di rimuginare su cosa è andato storto e su quanta fatica ho fatto, cerco il più possibile di trovare la gioia in ogni giornata e di apprezzare il presente…
Siamo liberi di scegliere su cosa concentrarci.

_*Bronnie Ware*, Vorrei Averlo Fatto_


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La felicità è una scelta, e cerco di farla tutti i giorni.
> Ci sono momenti in cui non riesco.
> Proprio come te, anche io ho avuto una vita difficile, in modi diversi, ma comunque difficile.
> Però, invece di rimuginare su cosa è andato storto e su quanta fatica ho fatto, cerco il più possibile di trovare la gioia in ogni giornata e di apprezzare il presente…
> ...


cuoto
verde mio
:abbraccio:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

*ai miei amori segreti e non*

Auguri Amori miei
Auguri a voi che mi avete dato sempre molto più di quello che ho chiesto…
Auguri all’amore che avete dentro e che vedo farsi materia in ogni istante…
Anche quando la vita corre troppo in fretta per starci dietro, anche quando la tensione e le pressioni sembrano oscurare la vista e il sentimento…
Auguri a voi che mi fate muovere il cuore e l’anima…
a voi che mi comprendete più di quanto io lo faccia con me stessa… 
a voi  che portate ogni giorno la luce nel buio dei miei pensieri.
Auguri ai vostri occhi che sanno parlare e spiegarmi cose che non sapevo, che non vedevo, che non sentivo….
Auguri alle vostre mani, cornice e quadro allo stesso tempo di amore, dolcezza, passione, tenerezza.
Auguri a voi , così grandi e dolci, così inspiegabilmente e fantasticamente vicina a me.
auguri a voi che Ogni giorno vi  trovo e sapete dare pace e colore alla mia vita
come niente e nessuno,
auguri a voi perchè l’Amore non è solo rapporto uomo/donna…  
essere innamorati di tutto ciò che ci circonda è vita.....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Auguri Amori miei
> Auguri a voi che mi avete dato sempre molto più di quello che ho chiesto…
> Auguri all’amore che avete dentro e che vedo farsi materia in ogni istante…
> Anche quando la vita corre troppo in fretta per starci dietro, anche quando la tensione e le pressioni sembrano oscurare la vista e il sentimento…
> ...


commovente
:abbraccio:

ma non ero l'unico tuo amore?
E chi sono gli altri?
Gente di questo forum forse?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> commovente
> :abbraccio:
> 
> ma non ero l'unico tuo amore?
> ...




ho mai affermato una cosa del genere?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

*mpuc questa canzone...*

[video=youtube;I-YuerXrJUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-YuerXrJUc[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Leggi lentamente…In silenzio!...Leggi e vedrai…E saprai ciò che tutti pensano di te…Ci sono almeno 5 persone in questo mondo che ti amano al punto di morire per te ...Ci sono almeno 15 persone che ti amano in un certo modo ...
La sola ragione per la quale una persona ti odia, è perché vuole essere come te ...Un tuo sorriso fa gioire qualcuno che non ti ama... 
Tutte le notti, qualcuno pensa a te prima di dormire ...
Rappresenti il mondo per qualcuno ...Se non fosse per te, qualcuno non potrebbe vivere ... 
Sei Speciale ed Unico e la persona di cui ignori l'esistenza ti ama ...Quando commetti la più grande sciocchezza, qualcosa di bene proviene da questa ...Quando pensi che il mondo ti volta le spalle, osserva bene ... Sei soprattutto tu che volti le spalle al mondo!!! Quando pensi che tu non hai una possibilità quando non possiedi ciò che vuoi, probabilmente tu non lo avrai ...
Se credi in te, probabilmente, presto o tardi, tu lo avrai ...
Ricordati sempre dei complimenti che ricevi ...Dimentica le osservazioni cattive ...Dì sempre alla gente ciò che pensi a proposito di loro, ti sentirai meglio quando lo sapranno ...Nessuno merita le tue lacrime e i tuoi pianti, e colui che li merita veramente non ti farà mai piangere ...Se hai un migliore amico, prenditi del  tempo per dirgli ciò  che rappresenta per te ...Invia questa lettera a tutte le persone che apprezzi, compresa chi te l'ha inviata. ..Se lo farai, illuminerai il giorno di qualcuno e forse cambierai la sua prospettiva di vita al meglio !
Si dice che ci vuole  un minuto per notare una persona speciale, un'ora per apprezzarla, un giorno per amarla, ma che ci vuole tutta una vita per dimenticarla...Invia questo pensiero alle persone che tu non dimenticherai mai !...E un piccolo messaggio che permetterà loro di sapere che mai li dimenticherai...Se non lo rinvii a nessuno significa che hai molta fretta e che hai dimenticato i tuoi amici!...Fermati un po'e prenditi il tempo di vivere!...Allora? Che aspetti?...Inviala a tutte le persone che sono importanti nella tua vita !!!...E sii certo che io non ti dimenticherò mai perché ti voglio bene !!!...Non lasciare mai la persona che ami per quella che ti piace poiché quello che ti piace ti lascerà per la persona che ama..
Questa sera a mezzanotte il tuo vero amore si realizzerà...Ti sfido a inviare questo sms ad almeno 15 persone in meno di 15 minuti !!!





avrei anche tre torte della fortuna da fare fuori ...
per chi gradisce.....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggi lentamente…In silenzio!...Leggi e vedrai…E saprai ciò che tutti pensano di te…Ci sono almeno 5 persone in questo mondo che ti amano al punto di morire per te ...Ci sono almeno 15 persone che ti amano in un certo modo ...
> La sola ragione per la quale una persona ti odia, è perché vuole essere come te ...Un tuo sorriso fa gioire qualcuno che non ti ama...
> Tutte le notti, qualcuno pensa a te prima di dormire ...
> Rappresenti il mondo per qualcuno ...Se non fosse per te, qualcuno non potrebbe vivere ...
> ...



Ma mi spieghi come hai fatto tu ad avere la famosa mail segreta copia incolla
del principe lothar?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Marzo 2013)

Riuscire a raggiungere un oobbiettivo a 
piccoli passi è qualcosa che mi dona 
tanta felicità 
Ora tranne qualche acciacco
Devo presentare un progetto entro
sabato spero vada bene 
ma è difficile ...
fatemi gli auguri grazie!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Riuscire a raggiungere un oobbiettivo a
> piccoli passi è qualcosa che mi dona
> tanta felicità
> Ora tranne qualche acciacco
> ...


Auguri allora ehi mela...


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

in bocca al lupo Luna!

ma che stai combinando?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

In culo alla balena, Luna.
Qualunque cosa tu stia combinando...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Ehi mela hai visto sulla stampa di oggi, è la giornata della felicità
L'articolo segnava pure un decalogo per la felicità molto interessante

solo che non so come si fa a ripescarlo....

farebbe bene a molte persone di qui...

ma comunque...

domani è primavera...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

grazie per gli auguri
non combino nulla di che...:mrgreen:

Solo in questi giorni che leggendo qua e là 
noto con mio sommo dispiacere 
tutto questa insoddisfazione nella vita quotidiana
 e questa fame di amore a tutti i costi 
innamoramenti non corrisposti 
vite basate sul farsi a tutti i costi amare come si vorrebbe essere amati
vite bruciate a correre dietro al "nulla" 
cosa che pensavo fosse una patologia adolescenziale.... 
Ma ragazzi è cosi bello non fossilizzarsi dietro ad una persona ma continuare 
a coltivare interessi ,uscire , respirare guardare il mondo 
non come se fosse solo a senso unico ma pieno di vie ...
pieno di persone da conoscere.... socializzare ....
socializzare senza scopo e se non si riesce a socializzare 
stare lì fermi a guardare un mondo che in fondo è meraviglioso 
con tutti i sui pro e tutti i suoi contro ....
Amo il mondo e amo la vita in sè...



@Conte :
si ho letto l'articolo bellissima questa iniziativa 
ho trovato il decalogo ma su cell...non riesco a copiare incollare 
lo trascriverò...
at salut...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> grazie per gli auguri
> non combino nulla di che...:mrgreen:
> 
> Solo in questi giorni che leggendo qua e là
> ...


Sono finalmente qui ora. 
Dopo che alterne vicende
e questioni oggettivissime
mi hanno tenuto lontano da questo posto.
Che sto vieppiù lasciando andare

Ma facciamo così no?
Tu me lo detti al telefono e io lo trascrivo per te no?

Che ne dici? Ehi mela...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Riuscire a raggiungere un oobbiettivo a
> piccoli passi è qualcosa che mi dona
> tanta felicità
> Ora tranne qualche acciacco
> ...


Augurissimi!!!!!!!


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Riuscire a raggiungere un oobbiettivo a
> piccoli passi è qualcosa che mi dona
> tanta felicità
> Ora tranne qualche acciacco
> ...


Ciao,

auguroni!!!!

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

sempre più spesso sono immersa nei miei pensieri 
e quando questo accade perdo la cognizione di tutto
sento come un vortice che mi trasporta all'interno di u
un vortice dove riesco solo a guardare all'interno di me 
dove trovo una calma indescrivibile ...
Ieri sera si parlava di realtà e questo mi ha fatto 
riflettere su cosa sono effettivamente le mie realtà 
che esiste perchè io l'ho creata 
senza essere schiava di irraggiungibili miraggi 
e senza vivere la vita di una'ltra persona che non sono io
anche se avolte qualcuno ,o anche io stessa, ha cercato di convincermi 
che era meglio seguire un'altra strada .... 
La mie realtà sono le cose concrete che ho 
e se non posso averle cambio strada 
e questo non vuol dire adagiarsi
ma vivere in prima persona 
il resto è solo mera illusione...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

*Il decalogo della felicità.*

1) DARE 
Fare cose per gli altri aiutarli mettere a disposizione non solo il proprio denaro, ma anche tempo e idee.

2) RELAZIONARSI
Socializzare, stringere e rafforzare relazioni famigliari e di amicizia.

3) MUOVERSI
Prendersi cura del proprio corpo allontana la depressione.

4) APPREZZARE
Accorgersi del buono che c'è intorno: bisogna fermarsi e osservare.

5) METTERSI ALLA PROVA
Imparare qualcosa di nuovo ci permette di imbatterci in nuove idee e di restare curiosi.

6) DIREZIONE
Avere obiettivi da raggiungere, ambiziosi, ma realistici.

7) RESILIENZA
Trovare modi per superare gli imprevisti: non possiamo sapere cosa ci capiterà, ma si può decidere quale atteggiamento adottare.

8) EMOZIONE 
Cercare un' approccio positivo, mantenendo una visione realistica degli alti e bassi.

9) ACCETTAZIONE
Stare bene con il proprio modo di essere. Accettare sè stessi aiuta ad accettare gli altri.

10) SIGNIFICATO
Far parte di qualcosa di più grande di noi. Trovare significati e scopi al di là di sè nella fede, nell'essere genitori, nel lavoro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2013)

Grande


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

E' nato un'altro bimbo da mamma di 51 anni 
questo mi piace e mi fa sperare 
che anche fra qualche anno sarò ancora in tempo


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' nato un'altro bimbo da mamma di 51 anni
> questo mi piace e mi fa sperare
> che anche fra qualche anno sarò ancora in tempo


ok, ma non cercare di battere dei record


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, ma non cercare di battere dei record


Perche no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perche no!


Sinceramente? Perchè fisicamente è gravoso. Sia la gravidanza che i primi due anni di vita del bambino. E io parlo con un'esperienza assolutamente positiva, visto che sono sempre stata benissimo e non ho avuto problemi particolari. E a 50 anni... non è come a 30, nè come a 40. Poi i figli crescono, le problematiche cambiano... non so se a 66/67 anni avrei voglia di discutere con un'adolescente, di aspettare la sera il rientro, di vivere tutte le normali preoccupazioni di un genitore. Meglio fare i nonni a quell'età, solo coccole e giochi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Perchè fisicamente è gravoso. Sia la gravidanza che i primi due anni di vita del bambino. E io parlo con un'esperienza assolutamente positiva, visto che sono sempre stata benissimo e non ho avuto problemi particolari. E a 50 anni... non è come a 30, nè come a 40. Poi i figli crescono, le problematiche cambiano... non so se a 66/67 anni avrei voglia di discutere con un'adolescente, di aspettare la sera il rientro, di vivere tutte le normali preoccupazioni di un genitore. Meglio fare i nonni a quell'età, solo coccole e giochi.



Quotone:up:
Io queste forme di egoismo non le capisco


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Perchè fisicamente è gravoso. Sia la gravidanza che i primi due anni di vita del bambino. E io parlo con un'esperienza assolutamente positiva, visto che sono sempre stata benissimo e non ho avuto problemi particolari. E a 50 anni... non è come a 30, nè come a 40. Poi i figli crescono, le problematiche cambiano... non so se a 66/67 anni avrei voglia di discutere con un'adolescente, di aspettare la sera il rientro, di vivere tutte le normali preoccupazioni di un genitore. Meglio fare i nonni a quell'età, solo coccole e giochi.


immagino che man mano che invecchi le problematiche cambino
l'invecchiamento di adesso non è come  quello dei nonstri nonni
a sessant'anni ora è come quaranta della generazione prima 
oraa io non dico mamme a 60 ma chi se la sente per me fa bene 
che c'è di più bello di mettere al mondo un bambino se non prima di quando te la senti?
prima non me la sentivo pensavo di non esserne capace 
poi facendo scuola con nipoti ha capito che potevo essere una buona mamma 
ci ho provato è andata male 
ora il più piccolo ha 4 anni ed è l'ultimo in assoluto 
le altre sono grandi 
quindo tra un pò di anni potrò pensare a farne uno mio 
chi se ne frega ti faticare ci saranno le bimbe più grando che mi danno una mano


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone:up:
> Io queste forme di egoismo non le capisco



m ati sembra egoismo mettere al mondo un bambino 
a me no sembra una cosa bella quando si è sicuri come coppia 
e come maturità interiore 
sinceramente non capisco questa chiusura mentale 
e spero di farcela naturalmente magari tra diciamo 6 7 anni che sarò a casa e potro occuparmi 
a tempo pieno di un bambino...


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> m ati sembra egoismo mettere al mondo un bambino
> a me no sembra una cosa bella quando si è sicuri come coppia
> e come maturità interiore
> sinceramente non capisco questa chiusura mentale
> ...


credo che farfalla intendesse che ad età avanzata non hai più la pazienza per occuparti di una creatura
e a 70 anni, quando adolescente non riesci più a capirlo perchè i tempi sono cambiati


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> immagino che man mano che invecchi le problematiche cambino
> l'invecchiamento di adesso non è come quello dei nonstri nonni
> a sessant'anni ora è come quaranta della generazione prima
> oraa io non dico mamme a 60 ma chi se la sente per me fa bene
> ...


In effetti io e mio marito abbiamo fatto tutto da soli, non dormendo per tre anni filati e lavorando... nido, baby sitter per i periodi di chiusura o quando erano convalescenti... ma per il resto non abbiamo avuto nessun aiuto. Forse per questo la fatica fisica per me è stata grande, sicuramente anche per la mancanza di sonno. Però tienine conto Luna... i tempi fisiologici hanno un motivo. Io non riuscirei a fare una notte cullando un neonato con una colica adesso, oppure stare piegata per ore per insegnare ad un bimbo piccolo a camminare e ancora 50 non li ho. 
Comunque tu sei ancora giovanissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> credo che farfalla intendesse che ad età avanzata non hai più la pazienza per occuparti di una creatura
> e a 70 anni, quando adolescente non riesci più a capirlo perchè i tempi sono cambiati


Il pensiero di fare a 70 anni le discussioni che faccio adesso... roba da restarci secchi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> m ati sembra egoismo mettere al mondo un bambino
> a me no sembra una cosa bella quando si è sicuri come coppia
> e come maturità interiore
> sinceramente non capisco questa chiusura mentale
> ...



Ma tra 6 7 anni tu avrai più di 50 anni?
Io trovo che un figlio oltre i 50 sia davvero solo una scelta egoistica perchè si vuole un figlio non perchè si vuole mettere al mondo una creatura.
A quella creatura tu devi dare tutta te stessa per anni.
Credi davvero che a 60 anni sia facile stare dietro a un bambino di 10? Pensi che sia facile per lui accettare che sua mamma non riesce ad esserci come una donna di 30/40 anni?
Per me no.
Non è chiusura mentale è vedere la società che mi circonda, avere due figli di cui uno adolescente e rendermi conto delle esigenze che se avessi 20 anni di più non riuscirei a soddisfare, già fatico ora


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tra 6 7 anni tu avrai più di 50 anni?
> Io trovo che un figlio oltre i 50 sia davvero solo una scelta egoistica perchè si vuole un figlio non perchè si vuole mettere al mondo una creatura.
> A quella creatura tu devi dare tutta te stessa per anni.
> Credi davvero che a 60 anni sia facile stare dietro a un bambino di 10? Pensi che sia facile per lui accettare che sua mamma non riesce ad esserci come una donna di 30/40 anni?
> ...


Perché tu quando hai fatto i tuoi figli era per mettere al mmondo una creatura 
o perché li volevi...
il discorso non cambia con l'età ...
cambia la maturità della coppia e si è per me 
si è più consapevoli di quel che si fa ...
che non si riesca ad esserci questo lo dici tu
A me della società e cosa dice non mi frega un ttubo poi 
Potrò fare quello che mi pare se sono sicura di quello che sto facendo...
quando deciderò di fare questo passo è per accuparmi a tempo ppieno di questo 
essre ...
che poi sia egoistico a me non sembra 
regalare una vita è sempre una cosa bella....


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> credo che farfalla intendesse che ad età avanzata non hai più la pazienza per occuparti di una creatura
> e a 70 anni, quando adolescente non riesci più a capirlo perchè i tempi sono cambiati


Se i tempi ccambiano passano 
vedro di stare al passo con i tempo
I miei suoceri hanno più di settanta e ssono molto 
al passo...
ed anche altri settantenni che conosco 
anzi la maggior parte li trovo molto più avanti di 
una ragazza di trenta...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se i tempi ccambiano passano
> vedro di stare al passo con i tempo
> I miei suoceri hanno più di settanta e ssono molto
> al passo...
> ...



Non è vero un cazzo niente. Ma proprio niente niente. I figli vanno fatto quando è ora, non a cinquanta o sessant'anni. Allora è meglio non farli.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In effetti io e mio marito abbiamo fatto tutto da soli, non dormendo per tre anni filati e lavorando... nido, baby sitter per i periodi di chiusura o quando erano convalescenti... ma per il resto non abbiamo avuto nessun aiuto. Forse per questo la fatica fisica per me è stata grande, sicuramente anche per la mancanza di sonno. Però tienine conto Luna... i tempi fisiologici hanno un motivo. Io non riuscirei a fare una notte cullando un neonato con una colica adesso, oppure stare piegata per ore per insegnare ad un bimbo piccolo a camminare e ancora 50 non li ho.
> Comunque tu sei ancora giovanissima.


A parte tutto io prima non me la sono sentita 
appena sposati non avevo la sicurezza di poter dare ad un bbambino una 
famiglia salda 
Non volevo fare figli perché un figlio porta felicità 
in casa ...
non volevo fare figli per poi trovarmi a 50 con mio mmarito 
e non conoscerci oppure avere un unico argomento comune 
i figli ...
non volevo sgagarli al nido ai nonni
o ad una baby Sitter...
Volevo passare il tempo con mio marito uscendo e divertendoci...

ora non mi sento ancora pronta lavorando cani ed hobby...
tra qualche anno se tutto va bene potrò starmene a casa e per
me sarà il momento giusto....


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero un cazzo niente. Ma proprio niente niente. I figli vanno fatto quando è ora, non a cinquanta o sessant'anni. Allora è meglio non farli.


Se no che fai ?
non mi fai più amica?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se no che fai ?
> non mi fai più amica?


Affari tuoi ovviamente.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affari tuoi ovviamente.


Per me le cose vanno fatte quando riesci
a dare il meglio...
Per fare una cosa di cui non sono sicura meglio aspettare...
Se ne avrò la possibilità vorrò goder mela fino in fondo ...
Continuando a trovarla una cosa bellissima ...


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tra 6 7 anni tu avrai più di 50 anni?
> Io trovo che un figlio oltre i 50 sia davvero solo una scelta egoistica perchè si vuole un figlio non perchè si vuole mettere al mondo una creatura.
> A quella creatura tu devi dare tutta te stessa per anni.
> Credi davvero che a 60 anni sia facile stare dietro a un bambino di 10? Pensi che sia facile per lui accettare che sua mamma non riesce ad esserci come una donna di 30/40 anni?
> ...


Quotone.

ma soprattutto i figli hanno bisogno di genitori, non di nonni.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me le cose vanno fatte quando riesci
> a dare il meglio...
> Per fare una cosa di cui non sono sicura meglio aspettare...
> Se ne avrò la possibilità vorrò goder mela fino in fondo ...
> Continuando a trovarla una cosa bellissima ...


Si ma tu campi cent'anni e ricominci, come si dice. Non voglio offenderti, ma per come ragioni tu che non sei mai pronta ad un cazzo nulla (manco a dire che sei sposata, per dire) grazie al cazzo che non ti sembra mai il momento. Ed infatti stai a quaranta e rotti anni a far discorsi sul figliare over cinquanta che forse a mezzo secolo ti sentirai matura abbastanza, come quelle rincitrullite matrone che pretendono che essere madre a venti o a cinquanta sia la stessa cosa o anche meglio. Che mondo di merda. Mi viene da mandarti a fare in culo, ma mi trattengo. No dai: vaffanculo. Scusa. Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero un cazzo niente. Ma proprio niente niente. I figli vanno fatto quando è ora, non a cinquanta o sessant'anni. Allora è meglio non farli.


in teoria concordo con te: ogni cosa a suo tempo.
purtroppo ci sono un po' di impedimenti anche sociali in questi ultimi anni e diverse priorità di vita


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in teoria concordo con te: ogni cosa a suo tempo.
> purtroppo ci sono un po' di impedimenti anche sociali in questi ultimi anni e diverse priorità di vita


Sicuramente infatti i figli si fanno sicuramente più avanti con gli anni, questo non giustifica un figlio a 50 anni secondo me


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

io non lo farei mai e vedo la differenza tra me che adesso hol'etàda nonna e questo farò e di chi ha figli piccoli.
però non mi sento di condannare chi lo fa. pur pensando che ci sia molto egoismo





farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente infatti i figli si fanno sicuramente più avanti con gli anni, questo non giustifica un figlio a 50 anni secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se i tempi ccambiano passano
> vedro di stare al passo con i tempo
> *I miei suoceri hanno più di settanta e ssono molto
> al passo...
> ...


Infatti sono nonni e non genitori.
Li trovi più avanti anche fisicamente?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non lo farei mai e vedo la differenza tra me che adesso hol'etàda nonna e questo farò e di chi ha figli piccoli.
> *però non mi sento di condannare *chi lo fa. pur pensando che ci sia molto egoismo


Ma nemmeno io condanno ho detto come te che ci vedo un bell'egoismo tutto qui
Poi ognuno fa quel che crede ci mancherebbe


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

credo anche io, che dietro ci sia molto egoismo ...

motivi che si nascondo dietro un tale progetto di vita? ...


mah ... forse, perché alla base, si soddisfano degli istinti naturale, 

che sono a punto programmati, per riprodurci ...

o è anche, come dire, un simbolo ... un sogno, che si vuole realizzare ... 

o come un segno di onnipotenza? ... mah ... non lo capisco ...


sienne


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

lo sapevate che la differenza massima d'età tra adottante ed adottato non può essere maggiore di 45 anni? 
per legge, ma derogabile
come al solito il diritto è, anche, vita, ed impone un limite alla volontà degli adottanti legato all'età


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti sono nonni e non genitori.
> Li trovi più avanti anche fisicamente?



Ma che domanda è?
Hanno più di settant'anni ma sono in grado di occuparsi di un 
uomo di 20
Calcolando che a 70 uno almeno io non penso di avere un figlio neonato 
ma già un figlio cresciuto
Comunque penso che a qualsiasi eta si possa dare ad un bambino tutto l'amore di cui ha bisogno...
Non è l'età anagrafica che fa si di essere migliore o peggiore ...
Poi sarò egoista e penso solo a me ...
Ma quando hai deciso tu di fare figli a cosa pensavi se non alla felicità che potevano darti ?


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Io posso parlare per me: i miei figli sono nati tra i miei 33 e 37 anni e benché ringraziando Iddio il mio fisico sia ancora integro e funzionante, ritengo che se li avessi fatti tra i 23 ed i 27 anni sarebbe stato molto meglio sul piano fisico. Mentalmente ed economicamente probabilmente no, ma fisicamente senz'altro si: mentirei se dicessi il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che domanda è?
> Hanno più di settant'anni ma sono in grado di occuparsi di un
> uomo di 20
> Calcolando che a 70 uno almeno io non penso di avere un figlio neonato
> ...


Alla felicità che potevano darmi ma soprattutto alla capacità mia e di mio marito di poterli crescere, capacità fisica e mentale.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

sinceramente, non ho mai pensato, alla felicità che mi potesse dare ...

al contrario, cosa ho da dare io ... 

Luna, sei molto in gamba ... e penso, che hai riflettuto bene. 

Ma questa tua affermazione ... cioè ciò che il figlio può dare a te, mi lascia un pò sconcertata ...

Poiché, è lavoro ... praticamente, l'80% è veramente lavoro di "ossa", se lo vuoi fare bene ... 

Domanda, cosa intendi per grandicello? 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si ma tu campi cent'anni e ricominci, come si dice. Non voglio offenderti, ma per come ragioni tu che non sei mai pronta ad un cazzo nulla (manco a dire che sei sposata, per dire) grazie al cazzo che non ti sembra mai il momento. Ed infatti stai a quaranta e rotti anni a far discorsi sul figliare over cinquanta che forse a mezzo secolo ti sentirai matura abbastanza, come quelle rincitrullite matrone che pretendono che essere madre a venti o a cinquanta sia la stessa cosa o anche meglio. Che mondo di merda. Mi viene da mandarti a fare in culo, ma mi trattengo. No dai: vaffanculo. Scusa. Ciao.



E' vero non sono mai pronta a nulla 
sono molto lenta e prudente nel capire  e fare le cose voglio entrarci nelle cose 
ho i miei tempi ed in questo sono  molto scialla e tranquilla 
non guardo cosa è meglio per me basandomi sulla societa in cui vivo...
Nè tanto meno mi turba essere mandata a fare in culo ...
Mica devi mantenere tu i figli di over cinquanta e neanche prendertene  cura o no?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alla felicità che potevano darmi ma soprattutto alla capacità mia e di mio marito di poterli crescere, capacità fisica e mentale.



perchè cosa pensi che penso io?
o qualsiasi altro essere egoista che fa figli over cinquanta?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sinceramente, non ho mai pensato, alla felicità che mi potesse dare ...
> 
> ...


dove è scritto ?
vorrei spiegare...
grandicello in che senso ...
non riesco a rispondere dovresti quotare


Provo a rispondere comunque
io so che ora e negli anno prima potevo dare poco 
per lavoro non sono quasi mai a casa 
il lavoro mi ha sempre impegnato dal lunedi alla domenica 
poche ferie quasi nessuna quindi per me era come paizzare qualcuno a destra e sinistra
potevo dare poco o niente come presenza fisica 
per non parlare di altri casini famigliari che ho dovuto prendermi carico(con mia sorella non da sola)
quindi il poco tempo libero lo passavo con mio marito che in quel periodo potevo dare pure poco a lui 
figuriamoci ad un bambino ....lui non lo voleva perchè non se la sentiva di occuparsene a tempo pieno...
bene ho rispettato questo pensiero ...
dopo c'è stato il periodo della crisi fra di noi ci siamo persi è stata dura rimettere insieme quello che eravamo
e che volevamo essere ...
non voglio immaginare ci fosse stato un figlio avrei sempre avuto il dubbio 
di continuare a stare assieme per il figlio cosa che per me importante 
da dare ad un bambino la serenità di una famiglia unita dove gli elementi sono 
mamma papa figlio e non mamma compagno papa compagna e figli annessi ....
Sono contro alla separazione se ci sono figli soprattutto se piccoli ...
prima di fare figli cerchiamo di conoscere bene la persona che co stà a fianco...
Ora che i mie tempi siano più lunghi lo so 
Sono sempre stata prudente in tutto e nonostante le doccie fredde che mi sono presa
questa mia prudsenza ha sempre fatto si di fare le cose nel verso giusto 
E sono altamente fiera di me e di quello che sono 
Tra qualche anno se tutto va bene potrò stramene a casa e darò 
ad un bambino ,se la natura me lo permetterà,tutto quello che qualsiasi genitore è in grado di dare 
anche se farò la mamma nonna ...
Finchè il mio orologio biologico non si ferma mi sento in grado 
di portare avanti una  gravidanza e di crescere un bambino...
e questo non accadra se non fin dopo i 50


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè cosa pensi che penso io?
> o qualsiasi altro essere egoista che fa figli over cinquanta?


chiunque fa un figlio dopo i 50 anni non pensa a questo. Perchè se lo facesse si renderebbe conto di non poter dare quello che da un genitore in un'età diversa. E non parlo di amore o di soldi.
Io ho avuto un figlio a 28 anni e uno a 32 e la differenza l'ho sentita anche se ero molto giovane.
Ora ho 42 anni e avendo dei figli "grandi" mi rendo conto che a 65 anni  sarebbe impossibile fare le cose che faccio per loro
Lo vedo con mia madre. ha seguito i suoi nipoti nelle loro attività ecc ecc fino a 60 anni poi si è resa conto che non ce la faceva. 
Quando parla con mio figlio non lo capisce, non capisce le sue esigenze, non capisce i suoi bisogni e mio figlio è la sua vita. Il cuore ce la farebbe è il fisico e la testa che non ce la fanno
Certo che poi se sei Carmne Russo e hai 12 tate che ti crescono i figli, ce la si fà. Peccato appunto che te li crescono loro e non tu.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che domanda è?
> Hanno più di settant'anni ma sono in grado di occuparsi di un
> uomo di 20
> Calcolando che a 70 uno almeno *io non penso di avere un figlio neonato
> ...


Ciao Luna,

ecco qui ... probabilmente, ho solo capito male ...

sienne


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

avere un figlio in tarda età è sinonimo di disparità culturale. 

non ci sarebbe accordo tra le due diverse esigenze.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avere un figlio in tarda età è sinonimo di disparità culturale.
> 
> non ci sarebbe accordo tra le due diverse esigenze.


Ottima sintesi


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avere un figlio in tarda età è sinonimo di disparità culturale.
> 
> non ci sarebbe accordo tra le due diverse esigenze.


Ciao,

se osservi bene ... 

questo lo si nota persino tra figli e genitori più giovani ...

la mia infanzia e parte di gioventù è molto differente da quella di mia figlia ... 

il progresso è stato velocissimo negli ultimi vent'anni ...

ed io ho avuto lei, quando avevo poco più di 25 anni ...

ma mi sembra di essere nata nell'era della pietra ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se osservi bene ...
> 
> ...


Idem


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> chiunque fa un figlio dopo i 50 anni non pensa a questo. Perchè se lo facesse si renderebbe conto di non poter dare quello che da un genitore in un'età diversa. E non parlo di amore o di soldi.
> Io ho avuto un figlio a 28 anni e uno a 32 e la differenza l'ho sentita anche se ero molto giovane.
> Ora ho 42 anni e avendo dei figli "grandi" mi rendo conto che a 65 anni  sarebbe impossibile fare le cose che faccio per loro
> Lo vedo con mia madre. ha seguito i suoi nipoti nelle loro attività ecc ecc fino a 60 anni poi si è resa conto che non ce la faceva.
> ...



Non ho più i genitori...
Ma i miei suoceri sono diversi...
ed anche i nonni di qui sono molto diversi 
genitori che lavorano e nonni che seguono figli in tutto ...


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Luna,

non ti preoccupare, la lentezza, oggi, è anche un pregio ... 

mi ricordo un libro ... il titolo mi sfugge ... qualcosa come il bello della lentezza - molto bello. 

se il tuo orologio biologico ti da questo regalo, la lentezza sarà un grande aiuto ... 

credimi ... ho dovuto frenare al massimo quand è nata la mia. 

per fortuna ho avuto le possibilità di farlo ... scopri molto, quando ti prendi certi tempi ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> ecco qui ... probabilmente, ho solo capito male ...
> 
> sienne




Nel senso che a settanta avere un figlio tra i quindici e o vent'anni 
non è che sei un rudere da non riuscire a seguirlo
almeno io qui vedo anziani di quell'eta che sono abbastanza in forma su tutti i piani...


per la felicità penso che comunque renda 
felice due persone che decidono di avere un figlio ti renda felice 
sentirlo crescere dentro di te poi vederlo per la prima volta quando nasce ...
poi vederlo cresere sereno
vedere i suoi primi passi il suo primo inserimento nella società
i suoi primi amori  e molto altro...
penso che questo faccia si di essere un genitore felice 
felice di aver scelto di mettere al mondo un bambino


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avere un figlio in tarda età è sinonimo di disparità culturale.
> 
> non ci sarebbe accordo tra le due diverse esigenze.



Sarebbe ora di superarle queste disparità culturali 
e non solo per questo argomento


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho più i genitori...
> Ma i miei suoceri sono diversi...
> ed anche i nonni di qui sono molto diversi
> genitori che lavorano e nonni che seguono figli in tutto ...


ma anche i miei genitori hanno cresciuto i miei figli., ma la sera, la notte, i problemi della scuola, i problemi dell'adolescenza, la sveglia la domenica alla 7 del mattino della domenica alla partita, gli allenamenti fino a sera tardi, accompagnali il sabato quando escono con gli amici, vai a riprenderli a mezzanotte ecc ecc sono a carico nostro
A quell'età non ce la fai


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

mi sta piacendo seguire i tuoi pensieri ... 

perché non me le ero mai fatte. cioè, verso i 17 anni, dopo un esame approfondito,
mi sono trovata a scegliere: cura ormonale, per aumentare la probabilità di rimanere più in là incinta
o scegliere il percorso della natura, cioè in teoria piccolissima possibilità e in realtà praticamente non pensabile. 

avevo scelto il percorso della natura. mi ero fatta un casino di possibili piani, fino a 60anni  ...:mrgreen: ...
il mio compagno ha voluto ugualmente rimanermi a canto ... il mondo dei bambini, l'avevo proprio
sradicata dalla testa ... un mondo che per me non esisteva ... 

quando sono rimasta incinta ... il medico voleva mandarmi da uno psichiatra, dicendo, che fosse una 
gravidanza immaginaria, ho insistito e mi ha fatto il test ... saltava come un canguro, e diceva, avete vinto 
alla lotteria!!!  ...

ho iniziato ad osservare le mamme ... ovunque ... vedevo donne stanche, sciupate ecc. mi sono 
spaventata ... non avevo molto tempo per prepararmi ... tra lavoro, studi, associazioni ecc. 

ma a volte, il non essere preparati e prendere le cose come vengono ... non deve essere sempre negativo. 
mi ha dato la possibilità, di scoprire lei e il mondo tramite i suoi occhi ... molto belle e interessante!!!

ora recupero ... ora ho un po' di tempo ... e mi fai riflettere ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma anche i miei genitori hanno cresciuto i miei figli., ma la sera, la notte, i problemi della scuola, i problemi dell'adolescenza, la sveglia la domenica alla 7 del mattino della domenica alla partita, gli allenamenti fino a sera tardi, accompagnali il sabato quando escono con gli amici, vai a riprenderli a mezzanotte ecc ecc sono a carico nostro
> A quell'età non ce la fai


Ciao farfalla,

infatti, se vuoi veramente seguire il figlio / figli ... 

affronti un'altra vita ... 

mi ricordo che tutti mi dicevano, che è una delle cose più belle al mondo ...

ma è una bellezza che si coglie tra le righe, tra piccoli attimi ecc. 

cioè, non è facile ... a volte si è distrutti e non si può dire, aspetta ... 

è bello sicuramente ... ma ci vuole molto lavoro ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarebbe ora di superarle queste disparità culturali
> e non solo per questo argomento


L'ultimo dei miei fratelli è nato che mio papà aveva già superato gli anta.
Felicissmo certo ma la disparità culturale c'è.
Ammessa soprattutto dal "fratellino" che più volte mi sono ritrovata fuori dalla porta di casa mia con le valigie e incazzato nero.
Poi indubbiamente non si può fare di ogni erba un fascio, ma...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarebbe ora di superarle queste disparità culturali
> e non solo per questo argomento


Guarda Luna: la disparità culturale è assolutamente superabile, secondo me. Ho avuto la fortuna di avere vicino a me una persona molto anziana fino a non tanti anni fa... ed era giovane dentro, lo è sempre stato, aperto alle novità e pronto a rivedere tante certezze. Ma... certe cose non ce la faceva a seguirle, per quanto si sforzasse.
Poi ti dico... io faccio adesso delle cose con i miei figli che tra 10 anni non avrò più probabilmente la forza di fare... ma è adesso che loro ne hanno bisogno ed adesso ce la faccio. Tu vedi giustamente certi nonni che si fanno un mazzo... li vedo pure io, ma sono part-time. Se non ce la fanno... comunque quello che fanno è regalato e ci sono i genitori, che si prendono ferie e permessi. Tu hai fatto molto bene, secondo me, ad aspettare di avere una serie di certezze, o almeno a non correre certi rischi facendo un figlio quando ancora non eri pronta. Però anche quello che ti dicono Farfalla, Sienne e lui è verissimo. Arrivi ad un'età in cui è fisiologico riposare, il tuo corpo te lo dice e te lo richiede. Non la società, chissenefrega di quella. Proprio la natura. E per fare un figlio sano dopo i 50 bisogna essere non solo assistiti ma anche fortunati, non a caso ne danno notizia. Per essere in grado di crescerlo ed accompagnarlo all'età adulta altrettanto. Perchè un figlio ha bisogno di te anche dopo i vent'anni. E magari, quando dovrebbe cominciare a vivere la sua non si dovrebbe essere in condizioni di pesare sulle sue scelte. Questo è quello che penso io.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'ultimo dei miei fratelli è nato che mio papà aveva già superato gli anta.
> Felicissmo certo ma la disparità culturale c'è.
> Ammessa soprattutto dal "fratellino" che più volte mi sono ritrovata fuori dalla porta di casa mia con le valigie e incazzato nero.
> Poi indubbiamente non si può fare di ogni erba un fascio, ma...


E secondo me già per un uomo è più facile che per una donna


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma anche i miei genitori hanno cresciuto i miei figli., ma la sera, la notte, i problemi della scuola, i problemi dell'adolescenza, la sveglia la domenica alla 7 del mattino della domenica alla partita, gli allenamenti fino a sera tardi, accompagnali il sabato quando escono con gli amici, vai a riprenderli a mezzanotte ecc ecc sono a carico nostro
> A quell'età non ce la fai



Scusa se mi permetto
ma sono sicura di potercela fare ...
so come vanno le cose 
ho nipoti adolescenti di cui mi occupo 
so qual'è il tenore di vita 
So cosa vuol dire portare a danza nuoto allonamenti di calcio 
so cosa vuol dire andare a prendere in discoteca alle 5 del mattino una 
e l'atra a mezzanotte 
e so csa vuol dire adolescenza cosa sono le discussioni in casa 
con questi marmocchi 
e soprattutto so che non siamo soli 
ci fosse un momento che non ce la facciamo 
ora il più piccolo ancora è piccolo appena è più grande 
si tratta solo di ricominciare con uno mio ...


Non predendo di essere capace neanche adesso o prima che ero più giovane 
cercherò di fare del mio meglio come qualuque genitore di qualsiasi età fa ...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto
> ma sono sicura di potercela fare ...
> so come vanno le cose
> ho nipoti adolescenti di cui mi occupo
> ...


Ma certo che ce la fai.......adesso.
Pensa a fare le stesse cose fra 15/20 anni
Anch'io adesso che ho 42 anni ce la faccio


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Luna: la disparità culturale è assolutamente superabile, secondo me. Ho avuto la fortuna di avere vicino a me una persona molto anziana fino a non tanti anni fa... ed era giovane dentro, lo è sempre stato, aperto alle novità e pronto a rivedere tante certezze. Ma... certe cose non ce la faceva a seguirle, per quanto si sforzasse.
> Poi ti dico... io faccio adesso delle cose con i miei figli che tra 10 anni non avrò più probabilmente la forza di fare... ma è adesso che loro ne hanno bisogno ed adesso ce la faccio. Tu vedi giustamente certi nonni che si fanno un mazzo... li vedo pure io, ma sono part-time. Se non ce la fanno... comunque quello che fanno è regalato e ci sono i genitori, che si prendono ferie e permessi. Tu hai fatto molto bene, secondo me, ad aspettare di avere una serie di certezze, o almeno a non correre certi rischi facendo un figlio quando ancora non eri pronta. Però anche quello che ti dicono Farfalla, Sienne e lui è verissimo. Arrivi ad un'età in cui è fisiologico riposare, il tuo corpo te lo dice e te lo richiede. Non la società, chissenefrega di quella. Proprio la natura. E per fare un figlio sano dopo i 50 bisogna essere non solo assistiti ma anche fortunati, non a caso ne danno notizia. Per essere in grado di crescerlo ed accompagnarlo all'età adulta altrettanto. Perchè un figlio ha bisogno di te anche dopo i vent'anni. E magari, quando dovrebbe cominciare a vivere la sua non si dovrebbe essere in condizioni di pesare sulle sue scelte. Questo è quello che penso io.


Ho perso i genitori il primo che avevo poco piu di vent'anni 
l'altra poco dopo e non erano vecchi mio padre 50 e mia madre 56
mi hanno crescito e sono stata in grado di affrontare il resto della vita senza di loro 
E stato un trauma davvero forte un distacco che nonostante con mio padre non andassi daccordo 
è stato come perdere una parte di me ...
Sono del parere che una volta cresciuti devono fare la loro strada...


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Luna,

che debbano fare la loro strada è normale ...

ma ci sono dei sentimenti, degli affetti ... il senso di appartenenza ad una famiglia ... focolare ...

è bello tornare a casa, e posare un pò le ali ... a qualsiasi età ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che ce la fai.......adesso.
> Pensa a fare le stesse cose fra 15/20 anni
> Anch'io adesso che ho 42 anni ce la faccio



le faro con più calma ma non è una scelta che faccio da sola 
siamo in due  
ci faremo aiutare se proprio non ce la facciamo
ma il fatto di farsi aiutare penso che a qualsiasi età sia lecito


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'ultimo dei miei fratelli è nato che mio papà aveva già superato gli anta.
> Felicissmo certo ma la disparità culturale c'è.
> Ammessa soprattutto dal "fratellino" che più volte mi sono ritrovata fuori dalla porta di casa mia con le valigie e incazzato nero.
> Poi indubbiamente non si può fare di ogni erba un fascio, ma...



Ora io penso che i problemi con i genitori si possano avere qualsiasi età
abbiano i genitori dipende dalla mentalità...
I tuoi genitori ti hanno avuta da giovani eppure non mi sembra che con la mamma tu abbia avuto 
molto feeling...


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Luna,

ho pensato ... :smile: ...

ti auguro veramente tutto il bene, per questo progetto di vita con tuo marito ... e che tutto vada bene ...

non c'è molto da riflettere ... se tutto dice si ... 

non ci sarà nessuna parola o pensiero, che si avvicina un po' alla realtà ... 

lo devi scoprire da sola ... per ogni genitore è diverso ... 

sienne


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)




----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> ho pensato ... :smile: ...
> 
> ...


infatti questo è il mio volere 
e se ne può parlare 
ma questo ho deciso 
e se andrà questo sarà 
e pian piano si ragionerà sul da farsi
come penso succeda a qualsiasi età 
Grazie a tutti per i commenti
ma per quanto mi riguarda 
la chiudo qua..


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


>


bella davvero questa vignetta:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

Ehi mela...sono scelte molto personali, non trovi?

[video=youtube;JfrHN7ffMqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfrHN7ffMqg[/video]


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

però, scusa luna....c'è una contraddizione, mi dicevi che alla mia età son vecchia .....che gioei aveva ragione :singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela...sono scelte molto personali, non trovi?
> 
> [video=youtube;JfrHN7ffMqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfrHN7ffMqg[/video]


Si hai ragione
infatti la mia scelta è quella.


peró Emilio no!


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, scusa luna....c'è una contraddizione, mi dicevi che alla mia età son vecchia .....che gioei aveva ragione :singleeye:


non era proprio quello che dicevo...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si hai ragione
> infatti la mia scelta è quella.
> 
> 
> peró Emilio no!


Lo chiamerai Saturnino Farandola!

Altra canzoncina...
[video=youtube;WcabwoPF8D0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcabwoPF8D0[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Mi dispiace (scherzo :carneval di dare ragione a Lunapiena. C'è chi è fisicamente spento e rigido a 25 anni e chi è pieno di energia e elastico mentalmente a 50. La natura permette alle donne di avere i figli fino a oltre 50 anni e un tempo, quando di figli se ne faceva una decina, il piccolo non nasceva con una madre ventenne. Certamente si faceva conto sulla presenza di fratelli. Ora si farà conto su una certa sicurezza economica o altre sicurezze. Certamente un quarantenne può sapere come si sentiva a  20 anni ma non può sapere come si sentirà a sessanta, non li ha ancora. Soprattutto nessuno di noi sa come si sentirà Lunapiena quando avrà  50 anni. La differenza di generazione potrà essere sentita molto forte o no. I settantenni di 50 anni fa, cresciuti magari in un paese, erano disorientati anche alla vista delle automobili in città. I settantenni attuali vanno in automobile, usano smart phone, hanno il profilo facebook. Luna sarà una settantenne che non si stupirà del tele traporto per andar a far legna :mexican:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo chiamerai Saturnino Farandola!
> 
> Altra canzoncina...
> [video=youtube;WcabwoPF8D0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcabwoPF8D0[/video]


oddio .. io morivoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oddio .. io morivoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè tu non sai che tremone...
Sta banfona mi ha mandato mail dicendo

Conte ho avuto una bella idea...
Voglio un figlio da te...
Che ne dici conte?

E lo chiameremo Gabry Ponte...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace (scherzo :carneval di dare ragione a Lunapiena. C'è chi è fisicamente spento e rigido a 25 anni e chi è pieno di energia e elastico mentalmente a 50. La natura permette alle donne di avere i figli fino a oltre 50 anni e un tempo, quando di figli se ne faceva una decina, il piccolo non nasceva con una madre ventenne. Certamente si faceva conto sulla presenza di fratelli. Ora si farà conto su una certa sicurezza economica o altre sicurezze. Certamente un quarantenne può sapere come si sentiva a  20 anni ma non può sapere come si sentirà a sessanta, non li ha ancora. Soprattutto nessuno di noi sa come si sentirà Lunapiena quando avrà  50 anni. La differenza di generazione potrà essere sentita molto forte o no. I settantenni di 50 anni fa, cresciuti magari in un paese, erano disorientati anche alla vista delle automobili in città. I settantenni attuali vanno in automobile, usano smart phone, hanno il profilo facebook. *Luna sarà una settantenne che non si stupirà del tele traporto per andar a far legna* :mexican:



Guarda che già lo usiamo eh!:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che già lo usiamo eh!:carneval:


:up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2013)

comunque luna ...è un gran bel progetto: auguri e vorrà dire che ti toccherà vivere più a lungo.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

Se  non ce l’hai non arrivi.
La sua mancanza è una garanzia d’insuccesso.
Motivazione vuol dire che c’è qualcosa dentro Te
  Che Ti spinge lì.
Per un motivo semplice: l’attrazione.
Non è solo quello, devi avere dei motivi.
Un qualcosa che sa risaltare l’interesse.
Un qualcosa che diminuisce le distanze.
Un qualcosa che familiarizza ciò che credi.
Quindi deve esserci convinzione di
  Avere gli strumenti per arrivarci.
Di essere sicuro che ciò che ottieni ti arricchisce.
Di sapere spaziare meglio dopo.
La convinzione non può essere di circostanza.
Deve muovere le leve di un approssimarsi.
Devi essere sicuro che dopo è meglio.
Per Te e possibilmente per qualcun altro.
Senza motivazione scompare tutto.
Può rimanere la speranza, che si sa
  Spesso non è utile a nulla.
Il bene della motivazione è un trasporto sano.
Che Ti fa sentire più vicino.
Che Ti fa pregustare un obiettivo.
Che Ti fa sentire più vivo.
Perché è l’interesse che Ti tiene in vita.
Senza quello sopravvivi.
E non ti rendi conto di quanto  Ti perdi ogni giorno.
Perché dentro di Te dovresti esserci Tu.
Con la voglia di migliorare.
Te stesso e questo improbabile mondo.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

felicità é:
un abbraccio ,un bacio un tvb inaspettato...
questo rende le giornate davvero meravigliose...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> felicità é:
> un abbraccio ,un bacio un tvb inaspettato...
> questo rende le giornate davvero meravigliose...


*TVTTB*


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *TVTTB*



Grazie gentilissima:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

Appena messo giù una telefonata che bhó chissà 
non mi aspettavo ...
bhè vedremo se solo fumo...
per ora waooooooo


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Appena messo giù una telefonata che bhó chissà
> non mi aspettavo ...
> bhè vedremo se solo fumo...
> per ora waooooooo


:abbraccio:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2013)

Ricorda bene queste parole:
Nessuno mai avrà il diritto di controllare la tua felicità.
A nessuno dovrai permettere di provare a dosare i tuoi sentimenti.
La tua gioia non deve avere confini, è già tanto difficile trovarne un po’, spesso ci accontentiamo di surrogati, di sorrisi striminziti, di manifestazioni di euforia appena accennate.
Quando avrai la possibilità di ridere di gusto, fallo fino alle lacrime.
I giorni in cui avrai riso davvero coloreranno di vita i tuoi futuri ricordi!
_*Anton Vanligt*_


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2013)

Le persone dolci non sono ingenue.
 Né stupide, né tantomeno indifese. 
Anzi, sono così forti da potersi permettere di non indossare alcuna maschera.
 Libere di essere vulnerabili, di provare emozioni, di correre il rischio di essere felici.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2013)

Se non trovi la Felicità forse è perché la cerchi dalla parte sbagliata,
non la cerchi nei tuoi panni…
Non la cerchi nel tuo focolare.
Secondo te, gli altri sono più felici, ma tu non vivi a casa loro…
Dimentichi che tutti hanno i loro problemi e se fossi al posto degli altri, certamente non ti piacerebbe.
Come puoi amare la Vita se il tuo cuore è pieno di invidia?
Se non ti ami?
Se non ti accetti?
Il più grande ostacolo alla felicità, forse, è sognare una Felicità troppo grande.
Cogli la Felicità col contagocce: sono le goccioline a fare gli oceani.
Non cercare la Felicità nei tuoi ricordi, non cercarla neppure nel futuro:
cercala nel presente.
E’ qui, e qui soltanto, che essa è in attesa.
La Felicità non è un oggetto che puoi trovare fuori da te.
La Felicità è solo un progetto che parte da te e in te si realizza.
Non vi è mercato della Felicità.
Non vi è macchina della Felicità.
Ci sono persone che credono nella Felicità,
ci sono persone che costruiscono la loro Felicità.
Se allo specchio il tuo volto non ti piace,
a che servirà rompere lo specchio?
Non è lo specchio che va infranto… sei tu che devi cambiare!
*C.E. Plourde*


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;QnU5_2cueps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnU5_2cueps[/video]






Gavemo tanti schei da butar via
Che 'ndemo tute 'e sere in pizeria
Cambiemo ogni mese i teefonini
Coremo dentro al tunnel dei neutrini

Me amigo gà na laurea e xè bideo
Ghe xè che i fa ministro 'na bueo
Se ti va in teevision ti xè importante
Sul podio dea cultura un ignorante

E piutosto che rapaci mascherai
Stago meio co na banda de sciopai
Come i vostri tirapie amaestrai
Nialtri no deventaremo mai

Ridi, ridi paiasso
Ridi, ridi pal casso
Ridi paiasso
Ridi, ridi paiasso co e to gaine da strapasso
Ridi, ridi pal casso (Mi consenta!)
Ridi paiasso

I se ciava i schei dee scuoe e i ospeai (via!)
Dei trasporti, dee pensiòn dei operai (via!)
No ghe xè più trippa par el gato (eh no)
I schei se i ciava i manager de Stato
Destìn comune oggi come ieri
I ditatori i xè drogai e putanieri
Ea gente fa ea fame, ma li aclama
Ma quando che i se rompe po li scana

E piutosto che rapaci mascherai
Stago meio co 'na banda de sciopai
Come i vostri tirapie amaestrai
Nialtri no deventaremo mai

Ridi, ridi paiasso
Ridi, ridi pal casso
Ridi paiasso
Ridi, ridi paiasso co e to gaine da strapasso
Ridi, ridi pal casso
Ridi paiasso

E piutosto che rapaci amaestrai
Stago meio co na banda de sciopai
Come i vostri tirapie amaestrai
Nialtri no deventaremo mai


----------



## Calipso (12 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se non trovi la Felicità forse è perché la cerchi dalla parte sbagliata,
> non la cerchi nei tuoi panni…
> Non la cerchi nel tuo focolare.
> Secondo te, gli altri sono più felici, ma tu non vivi a casa loro…
> ...





Meravigliosa...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

Così. . . .
Scopri chi sei, e sii cio’ che sei.
Decidi che cosa viene prima, e scegli farlo.
Scopri i tuoi punti di forza, usali e dai loro spazio.
Impara a non competere con gli altri,
perché nessun altro è in gara con te.
Allora avrai..
Imparato ad accettare la tua unicità.
Imparato a definire le priorità e prendere decisioni.
Imparato a convivere con i tuoi limiti.
Imparato a darti il rispetto che ti è dovuto.
E avrai una vita più entusiasmante e vitale.

*S.L.*


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Così. . . .
> Scopri chi sei, e sii cio’ che sei.
> Decidi che cosa viene prima, e scegli farlo.
> Scopri i tuoi punti di forza, usali e dai loro spazio.
> ...


Ehi mela, 
oggi al bar ho pontificato leggendo le 44 massime sull'amore di Marcello Veneziani
Sono sul giornale di oggi...
Si Il Giornale...un giornale che si chiama il giornale...

Quante verità in quelle massime...quante...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela,
> oggi al bar ho pontificato leggendo le 44 massime sull'amore di Marcello Veneziani
> Sono sul giornale di oggi...
> Si Il Giornale...un giornale che si chiama il giornale...
> ...


Ma mi prendi per cretina?????:incazzato:

Oltre più che ho rischiato la vita per 
andare a cercare questo giornale " il giornale "
e io scema che mi faccio giuocare da un maramaldo :incazzato:
ero serena e ignara di quello che stava per accadermi
vado in un'edicola a caso chiedo :
ha "il giornale ?"
dapprima 
vedo la gente intorno a me rimanere come paralizzata 
sconcertata , allibita da sittanta sfacciataggine ...
poi odo un grugnito dell'edicolante 
seguito da un secco NO!
ecchecaspita manco avessi chiesto la luna:mrgreen:
Esco una signora mi prende in disparte e mi farfuglia 
cose che neanche riesco a capire ...
Li per li ho pensato di essere stata confusa 
con qualcun'altra ...
E invece ,caspita , avessi almeno avuto 
l'idea di chiedere di ripetere ciò che mi aveva appena detto ...
Così ignara come non mai mi dirigo in un'altra edicola 
chiedo :
Ha "il giornale"
il mondo intorno trema 
l'edicolante mi fa :
quello di Be.....ao ao ao...

E si eh!
quel giornale che si chiama " il Giornale" mica 
il giornale...
in un attimo fu la fine della mia allegria e serenità 
come se fosse calata un'ombra oscura su di me 
tutti i presenti mi presero a male parole ...
cacciandomi fuori da quella zona 
la zona antiber...ao ao ao ao...
rischiando comunque il linciaggio 
per stó cavolo di giornale
"il giornale"
una storia triste ma tutto sommato 
finita bene...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma mi prendi per cretina?????:incazzato:
> 
> Oltre più che ho rischiato la vita per
> andare a cercare questo giornale " il giornale "
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Ma è perchè eri sola no?
Perchè sei donna no?

Se c'ero io vedevi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Ma è perchè eri sola no?
> Perchè sei donna no?
> 
> Se c'ero io vedevi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Bene signori e signori 
state assistendo all'esordio di :
Corto Scortese :rotfl:

:blee:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2013)

*la solidudine*

la solitudine è uno stato d’animo, nè più nè meno come l’ansia, la rabbia, l’angoscia.
 Sentirsi soli è appunto un “sentirsi” e questo sentirsi ha in sè un non detto che dice “è brutto e triste essere soli” 
per cui quando capita 
non tanto di essere soli ma di “percepirsi” soli
 si attiva quel “è brutto e triste essere soli” e si sperimenta il dolore.
 E questo può accadere anche se si è circondati da altre persone. 
Mentre se si è felici, la solitudine è pensata come “sono libero di fare ciò che voglio” e la si associa alla libertà. 
Come si vede è tutto un percorso soggettivo e puramente mentale. 
Non c’è nulla di oggettivo….e come sempre la felicità alla fin fine è scelta nostra….
 (elitheo carrani)


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> la solitudine è uno stato d’animo, nè più nè meno come l’ansia, la rabbia, l’angoscia.
> Sentirsi soli è appunto un “sentirsi” e questo sentirsi ha in sè un non detto che dice “è brutto e triste essere soli”
> per cui quando capita
> non tanto di essere soli ma di “percepirsi” soli
> ...


Molto bello, grazie per averlo postato:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Molto bello, grazie per averlo postato:smile:



sai che ieri ho pensato a quello che hai postato in risposta alla mia domanda ...
Ed è una visione molto reale del mondo circostante 
da li si dovrebbe riflettere sull'importanza di costruire ,seppur con tante difficoltà ,
dei rapporti umani per non avere un futuro povero relazionalmente...

Non mi spiego ma fa niente...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2014)

Se nasci bambino, cerca di morire bambino....


S.L.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ti auguro di sentire in ogni situazione un angelo accanto a te, soprattutto in quelle situazioni più difficili da vivere. Ma ti posso assicurare che se presti attenzione ed ascolto al tuo cuore sicuramente riconoscerai l’angelo che ti è vicino, è dentro la tua anima.
Se riuscirai ad ascoltarlo la tua vita verrà trasformata, sentirai la sua presenza e affronterai la vita in modo diverso perchè riuscirai a riequilibrare la tua energia positiva e attraverso il dialogo interiore vivrai una vita migliore.


Anselm Grun...

io il mio angelo c'è l'ho e voi ?


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Felicità è attraversare la strada senza essere investiti.


----------

